#ubuntu-ir 2011-08-29
<fvahid> ping pejman
<pejman> fvahid: salam amr konid
<fvahid> pejman: salam, kheili mokhlesim :)
<pejman> fvahid: eradatmandam :)
<fvahid> pejman: aga ye soal toye squid tproxy3.1 man libecap ro compile kardam onvaght mikhastam bebinam squid-ecap chiye?
<fvahid> pejman: onam bayad compilesh konam?
<pejman> fvahid: kheir  libecap  va squid-ecap-gzip stable nistan. baes mishan service squid khod be khod restart mishe. azashoon estefaade nakonid, albatte compile kardaneshoon moshkeli pish nemiyare
<pejman> fvahid: too squid.conf chand khatti hast ke ba # eCAP Gzip (UNSTABLE)  shooroo shode hamaro hash mark gozashtam ke az ecap estefaade nakonam felan ta stable beshe
<fvahid> pejman: koob vase inke ip spoof anjam beshe bayad compile beshan dige
<fvahid> pejman: are didam
<pejman> fvahid: kheir ecap vase ine ke squid object ha ro gzip kone vase user befreste baes mishe hesaabi sora mire bala albatte age dorost kaar kone ;)
<fvahid> pejman: vali toye vaghti ke squid ro compile mikonam warning mide ke tproxy enable nist chon ecap ro peyda nakarde ba compile libecap in warning dige bartarf shod
<pejman> fvahid: sotat*
<pejman> fvahid: switcg --enable-ecap ro az ./configure hazf konid dige warning nemide
<pejman> fvahid: switch*
<fvahid> pejman: are khob swich ro ezafe mikonam warning mide, vali tproxy kar nemikone pas eshkale kar jaye dige hast?
<pejman> fvahid: are hamintore, albatte nemidoonam ke chetori darid test tproxy ro test mikonid, vali age kaar nemikone, ehtemaal ziaad marboot be kernel e
<fvahid> pejman: ba tcpdump :)
<fvahid> WARNING: Missing needed capabilities (libcap or libcap2) for TPROXY
<fvahid> configure: WARNING: Linux Transparent Proxy support WILL NOT be enabled
<fvahid> configure: WARNING: Reduced support to Interception Proxy
<fvahid> pejman: vaghti on switch ro ham hazf mikonam baz in miyad
<pejman> fvahid: are chon ecap rabti be tproxy nadare
<pejman> fvahid: rooye server in dastooro ejra konid: lsmod | grep -i tproxy
<fvahid> pejman: ejra kardam modulesh hast
<fvahid> pejman: :)
<pejman> fvahid: bayad ye hamchin khoorooji dashte bashe: http://pastebin.com/XpU1AsGS
<pejman> fvahid: khoorooji ro moghayese konid bebinid farghi dare?
<fvahid> pejman: bashe
<fvahid> pejman: in vase mane http://pastebin.com/Qjq5KmMB
<pejman> fvahid: uname -a please.
<fvahid> Linux dhcp 2.6.39 #1 SMP Fri Aug 12 23:20:43 PDT 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<fvahid> kernel 2.6.39 ro khodam compile kardam to debian
<pejman> fvahid: khob libecap ro hazf konid az ./configure ke felan az daste un khalas shim, bad bebinid bazam error tproxy too khooroojie configure hast ya na, age nabashe osoolan bayad kaar kone, mage inke too un version e khasse kernel moshkeli bashe.
<pejman> fvahid: pish nahad mikonam yek baar daghighan roo hamoon platform ke man anjam dadam ( slackware 13.1 64bit ) hameye recipe ro anjam bedin, begzariesg too shabake test konid, bad roo ye distro dige bebaridesh intori benazaram rahat tare :-)
<fvahid> pejman: vaghti hazvesh mikoam hamin warning miyad tajobam az injast vaghti libecap ro nasb mikoam error mire
<fvahid> pejman: mamnoon :) , kheili khob rash andakhti ha khodemoonim :)
<pejman> fvahid: libecap ro faramoosh konid bedoone un bayad betoonid ino raah bendazid.
<fvahid> pejman: ok
<pejman> fvahid: dorost yek saal tool keshide :">
<fvahid> pejman: jedi? :O
<fvahid> pejman: pas bayad goft yeki az moshkeltarin service has :)
<pejman> pejman: bekhatere hamin ham hast ke migam hatman too un sharayet yek baar ejraa konid bad berid donbale nasbesh roo debian, chon version haye tproxy e squid ba hameye kernel ha saazgar nist, man kheili version haro test kardamo kaa nakarde, ini ke nevshtam too site tanha vazitati ke kaar mikone ;()
<fvahid> pejman: ajab
<pejman> fvahid: chon service e tazeiyi documentesh kheili kame, ehtemalan mano shoma bayad documentesh konim :))
<fvahid> pejman: :) shoma ke ostadi
<fvahid> pejman: age tonestam toye debian rash bendazam document hasho baratoon mifrestam
<pejman> fvahid: kheili lotf mikonid, mamnoon misham :)
<fvahid> pejman: khahesh mikonam
<pejman> fvahid: harvaght dige omidetoono az dast dadino fek kardin dige nemisge, ye ssh be man bedin shayad faraji shod ;)
<fvahid> pejman: baazam mamnoon
<pejman> fvahid: khahesh
<davood> Salam
<davood> Dostan man IDE ecslipse ro download kardam vali nemitonam filesho ejra konam lotfan rahnamyi konid
<aminpy> davood, durud bar to
<aminpy> davood, bayad file ro extract koni
<aminpy> davood, bad ke extract kardi ye file be name eclipse khahi dasht
<aminpy> davood, un o ejra (double click) mikoni
<davood> moshkele man to extract kardaneshe
<davood> error mide: gzip: stdin: not in gzip format tar: Child returned status 1 tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<aminpy> davood, file eclipse o az koja avordi?
<davood> az sitesh download kardam
<aminpy> davood, chejuri extract mikoni?
<davood> aminpy, rast click mikonam ro Extract here click mikonam.
<fvahid> pejman: moshkelam ba libcap hal shod version baltar ro nasb kardam warning bartaraf shod :)
<pejman> fvahid: :)
<fvahid> pejman: alan hamechiz khobe vali vaghti ye http ro request mikonam ba takhire safhey error squid miyad
<davood> aminpy, chetori bayad Extractesh konam ?
<davood> Dotastan ma mikham ye file tar.gz ro Extract konam, kasi mitone be man komak kone ?
<davood> Dostan*
<pejman> fvahid: ehtemalan loop darid too shabake, ba tcpdump shayad betoonid hal konid moshkelo
<fvahid> pejman: are ehtemalan, his is usually seen when the network design prevents packets coming back to Squid.
<princef> salam, chetori az pakage ha backup migiran?
<princef> کسی نیست؟
<princef> dpkg -i kar nemikone
<princef> chi kar konam?
<mahdiyeh> سلام
<mahdiyeh> من یه مشکل بزرگ برام پیش اموده لطفا کمک
<mahdiyeh> من یه فایل رو دیلید کردم توی اوبونتو میخ
<mahdiyeh> راهی برای بازیابی اش هست؟
 * dark-sun be bax salam mikone
<Nu^253r> salam dark-sun
<dark-sun> Nu^253r: salam khoshkelam, khoobi?
<Nu^253r> mamnon dark-sun
<Nu^253r> khodet khobi?Q
<dark-sun> yesss
<dark-sun> :)
<Nu^253r> g2h dark-sun
 * dark-sun fekr mikone "g2h" yani "go to home" :)
<Nu^253r> go 2 hell migofti bihstar mani midad dark-sun :D
<Nu^253r> vali good to hear manzoram bood
<dark-sun> :D
<Nu^253r> 2sh ha kesel konadasat engar!?
<dark-sun> 1 kanal raftam neveshtam "nice 2 c u guys"
<dark-sun> yaro nevesht "please write proper English"
<dark-sun> 8-|
<Nu^253r> kare khoobie kard :D
#ubuntu-ir 2011-08-30
<saeed> سلام
<hamintori> سلام به همه ، من کنترل پنل وب رو ، روی اوبونتو نصب کردم و سایتمو روش بالا آوردم، میل سرور پستفیکس رو هم نصب کردم همه چی درست کار میکنه ولی میل سرور کار نمیکنه ارسال و دریافت میل انجام نمیشه
<hamintori> کسی میتونه کمک کنه
<hamintori> کسی نیست راهنمایی کنه
<hamintori> ثواب داره به خدا یه راهنمایی چیزی اگه بلدین بکنین
<hamintori> خیر از جوونیتون ببرین
<hamintori> سلام به همه ، من کنترل پنل وب رو ، روی اوبونتو نصب کردم و سایتمو روش بالا آوردم، میل سرور پستفیکس رو هم نصب کردم همه چی درست کار میکنه ولی میل سرور کار نمیکنه ارسال و دریافت میل انجام نمیشه
<hamintori> سلام به همه ، من کنترل پنل وب مین رو ، روی اوبونتو نصب کردم و سایتمو روش بالا آوردم، میل سرور پستفیکس رو هم نصب کردم همه چی درست کار میکنه ولی میل سرور کار نمیکنه ارسال و دریافت میل انجام نمیشه
<hamintori> کسی نیست
<hamintori> همه خوابن
<jeus> danyal, khodeti ?
<danyal> salam!!
<danyal> Re!!
<danyal> manam!!
<danyal> :D
<jeus> inja hame linuxiyan
<danyal> yani chi?!!
<danyal> :D
<jeus> har soali dari inja bepors
<jeus> danyal, bache ha javab midan
<danyal> khob!!
<jeus> be inja migan Channel danyal
<danyal> merC!!!
<jeus> khob soaleto bepors
<jeus> danyal,
<jeus> danyal, montazerim
<danyal> man 2ta windows dashtam, yekishun ke qadimi tar bud o bejash ubuntu rikhtam ru drive esh, az tariq e boot
<jeus> danyal, Tozih kamel bede az entesharet az riz moshkelet va karhayii  ke kardi va be natije naresiidi
<danyal> ba'd Dge tu boot windows nemiad o mostaqiman mire tu ubuntu!!
<jeus> khoob
<danyal> man kar e khasC nakardam, faqat ye bar zadam sudo update-grub
<danyal> ke kar nakard!!
<jeus> danyal, baraye inke yekiroo mokhatab gharar bedi esmesho aval benevis
<danyal> masalan ki??!
<jeus> vaghthi horof aval roo bezani baeed tab rooo bezani kamelesh mikone
<jeus> danyal,
<jeus> masalan man
<danyal> jeus,
<jeus> danyal,
<jeus> are injoori man ghermez mibinam danyal
<danyal> jeus, alan to mokhatabami Dge???!
<danyal> jeus, OK!!
<jeus> are man mikhatabetam ama private nist danyal
<jeus> yani hame ham mitonan bebinan
<danyal> jeus, alan man che konam?!!
<jeus> bebin boot winet roo paroondi danyal
<danyal> age mishe rahnamaE konid!!!
<danyal> khob!!
<jeus> ehtemal inke beshe dorostesh kard hast danyal
<danyal> jeus, chegune?!!
<jeus> sabr kon ye lahze danyal
<jeus> man ye search bezanam bebinam chizi peyda mikonam ya na danyal
<danyal> jeus, mamnoon!!
#ubuntu-ir 2011-08-31
<Lham> سلام عیدتون مبارک
<jeus_> عید فقط نوروز این عید اعرابه
<mujtaba> خیلی جالبه که یک عده تو قرن ۲۱ام هنوز دارن عرب و عجم می‌کنن و از این حرف‌ها می‌زنن.
<mujtaba> اینا می‌زنن تو سر نژاد اینا، اون می‌زنن تو سر نژاد اونا
 * dark-sun be bax salam mikone
<mujtaba> علیکم السلام
<neda> سلام دوستان
<Nu^253r> salam neda
<neda> من هاردم مانت نمیشه. چراغش روشن میشه ولی چیزی نشون نمیده
<neda> Nu^253r: چی کار کنم؟
<Nu^253r> che dastori mizani neda ?
<neda> mount /dev/sdbx
<neda> Nu^253r: دو تا سیستم هم امتحان کردم ولی روی هر دو اینجوری بود
<Nu^253r> to /etc/mtab ro bebin
<Nu^253r> bebin koja mige mount mishe neda
<Nu^253r> bebin to /etc/mtab hardeto neshon mide
<neda> Nu^253r: نه نیست
<Nu^253r> to /etc/fstab hast?!
<Nu^253r> filesystem hardet chiye neda ?
<neda> Nu^253r: فک کنم ان تی اف اس باشه
<Nu^253r> pas injori mount nemikoni neda
<Nu^253r> man mount ro bekhon
<neda> Nu^253r: آخه قبلا بدون مانت کردن مثل یک فلش باش برخورد میکرد و به صورت گرافیکی نشونش میداد ولی الان اصلا آیکنش نیست
<Nu^253r> hardet external ahast neda ?!
<neda> Nu^253r: بله
<Nu^253r> ino ba udev nasb mikone
<neda> Nu^253r: متوجه نشدم
<Nu^253r> automount ba udev anjam migire neda
<Nu^253r> tazegiya taghirati anjam dadi?!
<Nu^253r> lsusb bezan neda
<Nu^253r> bebin chi behet mide
<neda> Nu^253r: از هاردم با دستورم دی دی یه بک آپ گرفتم اتفاقا بعد از این بک آپ اینجوری شد
<Nu^253r> MBR hardo ro beham narikhti neda ?
<Nu^253r> ba gpart bebin mitoni bebinish neda ?!
<neda> Nu^253r: tooye safheye khodetoon khorooji ro rikhtam
<Nu^253r> hamin dota bood faghat neda ?
<Nu^253r> neda inja ye moshkele azim hast
<Nu^253r> hardeto nashnakhte
<neda> Nu^253r: chera azim? bayad chi kar konam?
<Nu^253r> biya pm neda
<neda> Nu^253r: pm?
<Nu^253r> private message
<Nu^253r> neda ?!
<Nu^253r> neda message akharea gerfti?
<mahdiyeh> salam
<alabd> aleikom salam
<mahdiyeh> تنظیمات پیدجین برای وصل شدن به اینجا چطوریه؟
<Nu^253r> mahdiyeh
<Nu^253r> irc ro add kon
<Nu^253r> to server bezan irc.freenode.org
<Nu^253r> username ke vazehe
<mahdiyeh> Nu^253r: ok, it is added
<Nu^253r> servero ham inke goftam bezan
<mahdiye1> Nu^253r: merC dorost shod
<Nu^253r> mibinam :)
<Nu^253r> mpovafagh bashi
<neghab> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2011-09-01
<neda> Nu^253r, salaam shoma hastid?
<mahdiye1> salaam
<alabd> aleikom salam
<mahdiye1> man flasham ro mount kardam roo /mnt/ va ye seri pardazes haee roosh kardam
<mahdiye1> va output ham roo /mnt/ neveshtam
<mahdiye1> ba command mv bayad besh begam
<mahdiye1> ke output ro berize rooye flash?
<mahdiye1> alabd: ?
<alabd> mahdiye1: bad az mount har tagheery ijad konid save mishe ruye flash
<mahdiye1> alabd: man ham chenin fekri mikardam vali save nashode!!!!
<alabd> mahdiye1: pas bizahmat begid daghighan chy kar kardid marhale be marhale
<mahdiye1> alabd: mount /dev/add1 /mnt/
<alabd> badesh
<mahdiye1> alabd: scalpel /dev/sd7 -o /mnt/output
<mahdiye1> alabd: roo flasham ye folder output hast
<alabd> khob?
<mahdiye1> alabd: vali khaliye!
<mahdiye1> alabd: dar soorati ke hamin folder roo /mnt/ fulle
<alabd> mahdiye1: /dev/sd7  ghalate
<mahdiye1> alabd: na in ye partition'e hardame. doroste chon search mikone va khorooji dade
<alabd> sda7 ya sdb7 ya .. bayad bashe
<alabd> chenin chizi ta hala nadidam 1
<mahdiye1> alabd: sda7
<alabd> 2 - scalpel baraye chy dige estefade kardid ?
<mahdiye1> alabd: recovery
<alabd> mahdiye1: khob shayad recover natuneste bokone
<mahdiye1> alabd: na tooneste, output dade roo /mnt/outpur
<alabd> mahdiye1: un ke foldere ijad karde
<alabd> mahdiye1:  sudo estefade kardid ?
<mahdiye1> alabd: bale
<mahdiye1> alabd: bara umount kardan faghat bayad in ro bezanam: umount /mnt/
<alabd> mahdiye1: ye chiz dige ham emtehan konid sudo scalpel /dev/sda7 ~/output
<mahdiye1> alabd: nizi be umount kardane flash niazi nist?
<mahdiye1> alabd: dir jari /mnt/ bashe va in command ro test konam?
<alabd> na
<alabd> albate farghy nemikone dir jari chy bashe
<mahdiye1> alabd: ok test mikonam
<alabd> mahdiye1: shoma etc/scalpel/scalpel.conf ro edit kardid aslan ?
<alabd> mahdiye1: filetype haye ke mikhaid ro uncomment konid etc/scalpel/scalpel.conf bad run konid scalpel ro
<neda> salaam kac inja ba testdisk kar karde?
<neda> everplays, shoma ba testdisk kar kardid?
<alabd> neda: aleikom salam age jaabeton ro pieda nakrdid ta modty dige khabram konid
<neda> alabd[busy], mamnoon
<btavakkoli> everplays, hey dude, please donate to parsix :D http://goo.gl/YE4Ve
<neda> alabd[busy], به جواب نرسیدم میتونم سوالم رو بپرسم؟
<alabd[busy]> neda:  ghara shod montazer bashid javabetun ro age nadadan ...2 min badesh tashif bordid ...ta 40 min dige hopdudan barmigardam ,
<neda> alabd[busy], na systemam hang kard
<alabd[busy]> ok beporsid ~40 min dige barmigardam
<neda> kaci ba testdisk kar karde?
<neda> man ta ye haddish ro miram vali nemiddonam baghish che tori edame bedam!
<neda> alabd[busy], in bare chandome ke daram testdisk ro rooye hardam ejrash mikonam
<neda> alabd[busy], avval khoroojish shabihe in manual nabood
<neda> alabd[busy], ye bar ba vojoode inke partition ham kamel naboodand
<neda> alabd[busy], write ro zadam
<neda> ->reboot
<neda> alabd[busy], vali kamel dorost nashd. in bar ke testdisk ro ejara kardam
<neda> alabd[busy], khoroojihash shabihe wiki shode
<neda> alabd[busy], nazaretoon chiye?
<neda> alabd[busy], یه مسئله دیگه اینکه قبلا هیچ آیکونی از هاردم رو نشون نمی داد ولی الان آیکن رو نشون میده
<neda> alabd[busy], ولی دو تا نشون میده که هیچ کدوم هم باز نمیشند
<neda> alabd[busy], شما چیزی متوجه میشید؟
<alabd[busy]> neda: partition recovery anjam midid ?
<neda> alabd[busy], ba testdisk kar mikonam. recovery mage nist?
<alabd[busy]> neda:  chand ta kar anjam mide
<neda> alabd[busy], motovajehe soaletoon nemisham!
<alabd[busy]> neda: ham partition recovery mishe ham file recovery
<alabd[busy]> shoma hadafetun kodume
<alabd[busy]> neda: partitioneton pak shode ? ya file?
<alabd[busy]> neda: age kari nadarid beram ?
<neda> alabd[busy], man daghighan nemidoonam akhe chi shode?!
<alabd[busy]> neda: hadfetun az recovery chie?
<neda> alabd[busy], khob akhe hardam ro ke mizanam be system, chizi neshoon nemide!
<alabd[busy]> neda:  gparted ro nasb darid ?
<neda> alabd[busy], ye nafari goft ba testdisk in kar ro bokon.
<alabd[busy]> neda: testdisk baraye recover kardan
<alabd[busy]> shomamaloom nist moshkeletun recovery bashe
<neda> alabd[busy], na
<alabd[busy]> alan be system 2 ta hard
<alabd[busy]> vasle?
<neda> alabd[busy], yeki harde khode system
<neda> alabd[busy], va yeki dige external ke moshkel peida karde
<alabd[busy]> usb ?
<neda> alabd[busy], gparted ro nasb konam
<neda> alabd[busy], ?
<alabd[busy]> khob kari ke migam bokonim
<alabd[busy]> dokonid
<alabd[busy]> 1 -  hard ro joda konid
<alabd[busy]> 2 - berid tuye /dev
<neda> alabd[busy], alaan testdisk dare scanesh mikone
<alabd[busy]> motmaenid un harde?
<neda> alabd[busy], mitarsam age jodash konam, kharab she
<neda> alabd[busy], bale. etelatesh hamoone
<alabd[busy]> motmaenid harde external ro dare scan mikone ?
<alabd[busy]> az koja motmaenid?
<neda> alabd[busy], 100%
 * dark-sun be bax salam mikone...
<alabd[busy]> dark-sun:  aleikom salam
<neda> alabd[busy], 2 ta hard ro testdisk neshoon mide. ke man external ke markesh
<neda> seagare hast ro entekhab mikonam
<alabd[busy]> ok ghablan hard externa kar mikard ba hamun linux ?
<neda> alabd[busy], bale
<alabd[busy]> vaghty vaslesh mikardid autmotic mount mishod ?
<neda> alabd[busy], bale
<alabd[busy]> va alan ye dafe bedune hich etefaghy dige mount nemishe ?
<neda> alabd[busy], too gparted neshoon nemide
<alabd[busy]> alan vaghty hard ro vasl mikonid mount mishe ya na ?
<neda> alabd[busy], nemidoonam bedoone hichi! ehtemalan ye chizi shode
<alabd[busy]> alan vaghty hard ro vasl mikonid mount mishe ya na ?
<neda> alabd[busy], na mount nemish
<alabd[busy]> khob mount nashode chetor fahmidid ke file ha pak shode ya na
<alabd[busy]> vaghty mitunid motmaen beshid ke filha  ha pak shode ke mount konid bebinid hichy nist
<alabd[busy]> banabarin
<alabd[busy]> aval
<alabd[busy]> sudo mount /dev/sdb /folder
<alabd[busy]> anjam bedid age ke mount nashod bad bebinim cheshe
<alabd[busy]> baraye inke motmaen shid mount shode ya na
<alabd[busy]> dasture df -h
<alabd[busy]> ro bezanid bebin partion e tun mount shode ya na
<alabd[busy]> anjam bedid bar migardam ..
<neda> alabd[busy], in kar ro kardam ke fahmidam mount nemishe
<dark-sun> neda: daghighan che dastoori ro va3 mount zadin?
<neda> dark-sun, mount /dev/sdb1  /mnt/
<neda> dark-sun, aslan gerafiki ham neshoon nemide
<neda> dark-sun, na too Win va na too linux
<dark-sun> neda: vali tuye gparted hast
<dark-sun> neda: partition ha ham hastan tuye gparted?
<neda> dark-sun, na nist
<dark-sun> neda: age partition ha ham tuye gparted nistan be ehtemal ziad pak shodan, vali tuye win ham check konin
<dark-sun> neda: my computer[click rast] > manage, disk management
<neda> dark-sun, too win cheak kardam vali oonja ham neshoon nemide
<neda> dark-sun, vaghti fdisk -l mizanam neshoonesh mide
<dark-sun> neda: shookhi mikoni! ba fdisk nehsoon mide partition ha ro?
<neda> dark-sun, alaan testdisk dare scanesh mikone bara peida kardane partition ham
<neda> dark-sun, nemitoonam hard ro joda konam va roo ye win emtehan konam
<neda> dark-sun, bale kamel
<dark-sun> neda: hard kolan padide jalebie! bezar testdisk karesh ro anjam bede
<dark-sun> neda: karesh k tamam shod bebin che goli be saremoon zade
<dark-sun> :)
<neda> dark-sun, akhe man ta in marhale testdisk ro chand bari raftam vali az bade in marhale ro neidoonam che konam
<neda> dark-sun, pas age mishe shoma ham bashid. ke ba shoma pish beram
<dark-sun> neda: vali benazaram behtar bood ghabl az ejraye testdisk ya bar scanesh mikardin
<dark-sun> neda: formate partitiona chi bude?
<neda> dark-sun, ba chi scanesh mikardam dar hali ke nemishnasadash
<neda> dark-sun, in harde khodam nist badbakhtane!!!
<dark-sun> neda: na, vaghti fdisk -l neshoonesh mide yani shenakhte dg
<dark-sun> masale sare mounte
<dark-sun> va3 scan ham partition asan nabayad mount bashe
<dark-sun> pas mituni scan koni
<neda> dark-sun, neshoon mide tooye mediu vali roosh clik mikonam error mide
<dark-sun> neda: scanesh kon.
<neda> dark-sun, in error ro mide:
<neda> dark-sun,  mount exited with exit code 32: mount: /dev/sdb2 already mounted or /media/root busy
<dark-sun> neda: hala dige SCANESH kon
<dark-sun> neda: in khataye scan nashodane!
<dark-sun> :))
<dark-sun> jav gir shodam
<neda> balad nistam to linux scan konam, dastooresh chiye?
<dark-sun> neda: bebin, tu hamun medivu, mount ro bezan
<dark-sun> bebin formate partitionesh chie
<dark-sun> va3 scan formatesh ro bayad beduni
<neda> dastoore fahmidane partition chi bood?
<neda> too fdisk chan ta vasash radif karde
<neda> dark-sun, albate fek konam ntfs bashe
<dark-sun> neda: sudo fsck /dev/sdb1
<dark-sun> ino bezan
<neda> dark-sun, in ro hamin alan zadam
<dark-sun> neda: khob? result?
<neda> dark-sun, mige: Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sdb
<dark-sun> khorojie 'mount' chie?
<neda> dark-sun, fek konam chon testdisk dare bash kar mikone in ro mige
<dark-sun> neda: ey baba, bebandesh khob ono
<dark-sun> :D
<neda> dark-sun, naaa!! dare tamoom mishe dige. ta injasham age fdisk neshoonesh dade be khatere hamin testdisk'e
<neda> dark-sun, avalesh too fdisk kamel neshoon nemidad
<dark-sun> omg
<neda> dark-sun, te bar ba hamin testdisk write'sh kardam va injoori shod
<dark-sun> neda: te bar?
<dark-sun> :)
<neda> dark-sun, khob hala! ye bar
<dark-sun> neda: moshkelo bayad gam be gam hal kard. hala bebinim chi mishe :)
<neda> dark-sun, khorooji mount ro koja baratoon berizam?
<dark-sun> pastebin.com
<neda> http://pastebin.com/HBNahqkh
<dark-sun> neda: hamun testdisk gereftatesh k nemitune scanesh kone.... bayad sabr konim
<neda> dark-sun, khabari az sdb nist too in khoroojish
<dark-sun> neda: daghighan.
<neda> dark-sun, kare testdisk tamomm shod
<neda> dark-sun, pish berim?
<dark-sun> neda: ok, vali bego chia ro zadi
<neda> dark-sun, too koja chia ro zadam?
<dark-sun> tu testdisk dige, che kar kardi bash?
<dark-sun> neda: basti testdisk ro?
<neda> dark-sun, na dige. taze avvale karam
<neda> dark-sun, ta quick search pish oomadam
<neda> dark-sun, che konam?
<dark-sun> neda: valla chi begam... yani alan analyse ro zadi?
<neda> dark-sun, are zadam. marhale bade analyz hastam
<dark-sun> neda: kho ino bego :)
<dark-sun> neda: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/Menu_Analyse
<neda> dark-sun, vaghT roo yeki az partition ha P mizanam mige:
<neda> dark-sun, Can't open filesystem. Filesystem seems damaged.
<dark-sun> neda: khob, inam natije scan nashodane dg
<dark-sun> :(
<dark-sun> neda: mituni ba khodesh fix koni fekr konam vali motmaen nistam
<dark-sun> neda: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/Advanced_FAT_Repair
<neda> dark-sun, khob man chejuri scan konam?
<dark-sun> neda: ba nazaram bia birun ba fsck emtehan kon, age j nadad
<dark-sun> neda: bia az in link boro http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/Advanced_FAT_Repair
<neda> dark-sun, fsdisk mage chiye?
<dark-sun> neda: fsdisk?
<neda> fsck
<dark-sun> neda: abzari shabihe scan disk windows. https://encrypted.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=fsck%2Bwikipeida&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBsQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fen.wikipedia.org%2Fwiki%2FFsck&ei=UGtfTqqBHpHsOaX48NMC&usg=AFQjCNFAk2UJeHqb4ptK0RRq_g5Ygo2-KQ
<dark-sun> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fsck *
<dark-sun> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fsck **
<neda> dark-sun, eeee GParted ham neshoonesh mide
<dark-sun> neda: khaste nabashi :)
<neda> dark-sun, :)
<neda> dark-sun, yani be nazaretoon scan konam dorost mishe?
<dark-sun> neda: be ehtemale ziad
<neda> dark-sun, pas alaan anjam midam
<dark-sun> neda: just do it ;)
<neda> dark-sun, dobare hamoon error ro dad
<neda> dark-sun, fsck from util-linux-ng 2.16
<neda> e2fsck 1.41.9 (22-Aug-2009)
<neda> fsck.ext2: Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sdb
<neda> Filesystem mounted or opened exclusively by another program?
<dark-sun> neda: 1barnamee dare say mikone mountesh kone ehtemalan.
<dark-sun> neda: kodum tozi hastin?
<neda> ubuntu
<alabd[busy]> neda: fsck khali zadid ?
<dark-sun> neda: che noskhe i?
<dark-sun> alabd[busy]: zade, beshesh resource busy mide, hadsam ine k 1 barname dare say mikone mountesh kone
<neda> 10.04
<neda> dark-sun, bale khali zadam
<alabd[busy]> dark-sun:  fsck badesh adres hard ro dadan ?
<alabd[busy]> khob khali ke bezanid filesystem e khodetuno check mihad bkone ke busy hast imho
<neda> dark-sun, fsck /dev/sdb
<dark-sun> neda: "fsck /dev/sdb1" zadi dg?
<dark-sun> ok
<dark-sun> neda: /dev/sdb1 <<<
<neda> dark-sun, sdb'ye chand bezanma?
<dark-sun> neda: ba "fdisk -l /dev/sdb" bebin chi darim. 1 be 1 ro hame bezan.
<alabd[busy]> mage nagoftid gparted neshun dade ?
<alabd[busy]> ba gparted negah koni che partitionasyee darid
<alabd[busy]> ba sudo blkid ham mitunid bebind
<dark-sun> alabd[busy]: +1
<neda> dark-sun, be hich kodoom javab nemide
<dark-sun> neda: error?
<neda> dark-sun, too GParted jelooye 3 ta az partition ham alamate zard gozashte
<dark-sun> neda: rast click ruye partition> unmount
<neda> dark-sun, roosh neveshte ke: unabale to read the contents of this file system!
<dark-sun> neda: fsck chi mige?
<neda> dark-sun, unmount gheire faaal ast
<alabd[busy]> neda: un 3 ta partition ro esm nadare ?
<Nu^253r> neda moshkeet shal nashod hano?
<dark-sun> man dg beram... good luck ppl ;)
<neda> Nu^253r, na!!!! zire pam alaf sabz shod!
<alabd[busy]> neda: 3 ta partition tuye gprated esm nadaran ?
<Nu^253r> dar in mavaghe ye chaman zan be hamrah dashte bash neda :) :D
<Nu^253r> neda ba testdisk be koja resid karet?!
<neda> alabd[busy], esme 2 tashoon Data va root'e
<alabd[busy]> neda: mnazuram nodelink bud maalan /dev/sdb3 ?
<neda> Nu^253r, doostan pishnahad kardand az testdisk estefade nakonam
<Nu^253r> chera neda?!
<neda> alabd[busy], chera hamashoon darand
<neda> Nu^253r, manam fek mikonam tanha rahe halesh hamoon testdidk'e
<alabd[busy]> neda: un 3 ta nodelinkeshun chia hastan ?
<neda> Nu^253r, bezarid begam man ta alaan chi karr kardam
<Nu^253r> ba windows rahat tar mishe bargardonesh
<neda> alabd[busy], sdb1,2,3,4
<Nu^253r> mizani fix /mbr
<Nu^253r> rahat drorstesh mikone
<alabd[busy]> neda:  inke shod 4 ta ?
<Nu^253r> hala bebin rahe hale bache ha javab mide bhet ya na
<neda> Nu^253r, vaaaaghean?
<Nu^253r> age na akhare sar az testdisk boro
<neda> Nu^253r, pas man beram too Win va in dastoore: fix /mbr ro bezanam?
<alabd[busy]> neda: fsck /dev/sdb1,2,3,4 ro test konid ghbalesh
<Nu^253r> vaysa dastero daghigheto behet begam
<alabd[busy]> deghat bishtar bokonid
<alabd[busy]> ma in hame goftid ke nodelink be dast biad baraye cy?
<alabd[busy]> baraye fsck
<Nu^253r> neda fekr kardam windows nadari
<alabd[busy]> yadetun raft , vaghte baghie mohtame
<neda> Nu^253r, khob nadaram. vali khob peida mikonam
<neda> Nu^253r, khob chi bezanam?
<Nu^253r> 2rah vojod dare neda
<neda> Nu^253r, too pm baratoon message mizaram
<Nu^253r> yekish fdisk /mbr hastesh
<Nu^253r> yeksih hast fixmbr
<mahdiye1> d
<Nu^253r> mahdiye1 bezan /nick mahdiye
<Nu^253r> ta in yekoo az jolo esmet var dari
<mahdiye1> ﻿/nick mahdiye
<mahdiye1> nick mahdiye
<Nu^253r> bedone fasele avalesh mahdiye1
<Nu^253r> va ino  / mikhad
<Nu^253r> yani injori
<Nu^253r> /NICK mahdiye
<mahdiye1> ﻿/NICK mahdiye
<Nu^253r> ?! WTF
<Nu^253r> ba pidgion omadi?!
<mahdiye1> :)
<mahdiye1> yes
<Nu^253r> w8
<Nu^253r> ba xchat ham mitoni biayay
<mahdiye1> nasbe vali settingesh ro nemidoonam
<mahdiye1> no problem ! hamin mahdiye1 khoobe :)
<Nu^253r> xchat setingesh ke kari nadare
<Nu^253r> ye server va ye nick mikhad
<Nu^253r> ta tonazimatesh mitoni avaz koni mahdiye1
<Nu^253r> borot oaccount management bad username ro taghir bede
<mahdiye1> ok
<Lham> salam, chejoori mitoonam tu synaptic addresse pack ro bedam, ke hamoono nasb kone?
<Nu^253r> to repositories
<Nu^253r> other software
<Nu^253r> add
<Lham> dokmeye add source gheire fa'ale
<Lham> !!
<Lham> Apt line: 'deb http://downloads.sourceforge.net/project/boost/boost/1.46.1/boost_1_46_1.tar.bz2'
<Nu^253r> in eshtebah
<Nu^253r> in ye file bz2 hastesh
<Nu^253r> be in nabayad estefade koni Lham
<Lham> Apt line: 'deb http://downloads.sourceforge.net/project/boost/boost/1.46.1/' ??
<Nu^253r> daneshgah amir kabir course linux gozashte?!
<Nu^253r> aslan be in nist Lham
<Nu^253r> synaptic file .deb ro estefade mikone
<Nu^253r> to dari ye file feshorde ro download mikoni
<Nu^253r> bayad wget dl koni
<Nu^253r> ya ba browser ke miri
<Nu^253r> ye jasave save koni
<Lham> mikham nasb kone
<Nu^253r> walan behet migam
<Nu^253r> biya pm Lham
<Nu^253r> Lham ino bayad compile koni
<alabd> neda_: moshkel hal shod ?
<Nu^253r> that was exciting :D
#ubuntu-ir 2011-09-02
<jeus> Salam doostan man android vasl shodam be channel hala user haroo nemibinam nemidonam conect shodam ya na harki mano mibini ping kone
<jeus> jeus:
<jeus> Hooooooooooy
<jeus1> Salam
<jeus> Nn
<jeeeeeuuusss> Ghg
<JEUS> Harki android dare pishnehad mikonam app andchat roo begire
<JEUS> Andchat ye app free hast base irc
<JEUS> Doostan man donbal asasname lugha migardam kasi hast betoone rahnamayim kone?
<Lham> slm, farghe gnumake va make chie?
<jeus> Lham: man nemidonam ;-)
<Nu^253r> jeus
<Nu^253r> inja ham bezani !ping
<Nu^253r> yeki az in bot ha behet javab mide
<dark-sun> Nu^253r: مردم رو به استفاده از پینگ تشویق می‌کنی؟؟
<dark-sun> :)
<jeus> !ping
<lubotu3> another contentless ping... sigh...
<dark-sun> jeus: نزن آقا! بیا
<dark-sun> رباتمون شاکی شد!
<Nu^253r> mikham revolt konam dark-sun
<dark-sun> Nu^253r: دست گلت درد نکنه
<dark-sun> :)
<Nu^253r> saret dard nakone baradar
<jeus> dark-sun: man ba android connect shodam nemidonam key connectam key nistam base hamin mikham ye dastoor peyda komam.
<Nu^253r> dark-sun bot ha ke kare mofidi anjam nemidan ke
<dark-sun> jeus: دست گل شما هم درد نکنه :)
<dark-sun> :))
<dark-sun> من برم //بای همه
<Nu^253r> goftam ping konim ye tarharoki bezanan
<jeus> dark-sun: baaaay
<dark-sun> jeus: می‌گم تو زنجان ظهر جمعه مردم می‌خوابن؟
<dark-sun> مثلا این ساعتا
<dark-sun> می‌خوام زنگ بزنم تیم اجرایی
<Nu^253r> zang bezan bebin
<Nu^253r> age khab bodan be ham bego
<Nu^253r> danesh azado gostaresh bede dark-sun
<Nu^253r> ag khab nabodan ham bego
<dark-sun> Nu^253r: نه خب اگه خواب باشن فحشم می‌دن
<dark-sun> :))
<dark-sun> می‌خوام فحش نخورم!
<dark-sun> :D
<Nu^253r> khob hare ke tavos khahd
<Nu^253r> pool mide yeki ber hendostan vasash biyare
<Nu^253r> ya boro to baghe vahs
<dark-sun> :)))
<dark-sun> ما یه باغ وحش داشتیم تو شهرمون
<dark-sun> حیوناش رو دزدیدن!
<dark-sun> :)))))
<dark-sun> neda: salam, harde dorost shod?
<dark-sun> !ping
<lubotu3> another contentless ping... sigh...
<dark-sun> کسی یه راهنمای خوب واسه ایمپرس داره؟
<dark-sun> bye every1
<Nu^253r> bedroud
<hamed> how to install source packages in ubuntu 11.04?
<Nu^253r> either with apt-get
<Nu^253r> or dpkg
<Nu^253r> or u compile them
<hamed> im new descibe more plz or say me a web ...
<Nu^253r> majbori be englisi sohbat koni?!
<Nu^253r> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<Nu^253r> eh raft
<hamedlll> driver modem dialup az koja download konam?
<hamedlll> kasi hast?
<hamedlll_> driver modem dialup az koja download konam?
<Nu^253r> az tonet hamedlll
<hamedlll_> tonet?
<hamedlll_> where can i download dialup driver???
<hamedlll_> where can i download dialup driver???
<amir87> agha salam
<jeus> mtux: hasti?
<hamed> سلام دوستان
<hamed> یک سوال دارم
<Nu^253r> hamed solaeto bepors
<hamed> ممنون
<hamed> من ویندوز رو عوض کردم
<hamed> و دیگر منو بوت اول نمیاد
<hamed> و نمی تونم وارد اوبونتو بشم
<hamed> هرچند خیل یبی ربط بود
<Nu^253r> grub az to bootsector pack shode
<hamed> چکار باید بکنم؟
<Nu^253r> hamed livecd dari?
<hamed> بله
<Nu^253r> ok w8
<Nu^253r> hamed
<Nu^253r> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<hamed> بسیار ممنونم...
<Nu^253r> hamed
<Nu^253r> inam hast
<Nu^253r> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2?action=show&redirect=GRUB2
<hamed> مشکل دیگه ام که "نشناختن ویندوزم توسط بعضی مدل از اوبونتو ها(اون ها که نرم افزار اضافی دارند)" تو help اوبونتو هست؟؟
<hamed> یعنی موقع نصب اوبونتو ویندوز رو نمیشناسه و توی بوت خودش قرار نمیده...
<Nu^253r> hamed kari nadare
<Nu^253r> ono to tanzimaet grub mitoni taghir bedi
<Nu^253r> chainloader +1
<Nu^253r> faghat bayad drive ro moshakhas koni
<hamed> میشه یه خورده باز ترش کنید...من یه خورده مبتدیم
<hamed> یعنی چی این؟؟من واقعا هیچی نمیدونم...تنظیمات گراب تو خود محیط قابل دسترسه؟
<Nu^253r> http://www.linuxselfhelp.com/gnu/grub/html_chapter/grub_4.html
<hamed> Nu^253r: واقعا ممنون...لطف کردید
<Nu^253r> khahehs
<Nu^253r> hamed
<Nu^253r> to man grub ham tozih dade
#ubuntu-ir 2011-09-03
<Napster> salam
<Guest74924> salam
<Guest74924> Dostan kasi mitone komakam kone ?
<Guest74924> ye moshkel ro ubounta SREVER daram
<fvahid> Guest74924: soaletoon ro matrah konid
<halavati> salam
<halavati> kasi hast ?
<neda> salaam
<alabd1> aleikom salam moshkele harde external hal shod ?
<neda> من میخوام تو یه فلدری اجازه همه کاری بدم الا حذف یک فایل
<neda> میشه؟
<neda> تا یه حدی
<alabd[busy]> moshkel chy bud ?
<alabd[busy]> ba fsck hal shod ?
<neda> حدش هم اینه که به این نتیجه رسیدم با دوستان که اطلاعات
<neda> قابل بازیابی نیستند
<neda> نه
<neda> اجازه fsk نمیداده
<alabd[busy]> fsck /dev/sdb zadid ya fsck /dev/sdb1
<neda> من یه بک آپ از هارد خودم ریختم روی این هارد اکسترنالی که مقداری اطلاعات
<neda> روش بود
<neda> با این دستور
<neda> dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb
<neda> هر دو رو زدم
<neda> دوستان گفتند باید قبل این دستور یه پارتیشن رو هارد درست میکردم و بعد
<neda> میزدم
<neda> dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb/file.dd
<neda> پارتیشن که درست نکردم اطلاعات رو برداشته از سکتور ۰ نوشته روی هارد
<neda> و همه اطلاعات قبلی روی هارد پریده + mbr
<neda> نظر شما چیه؟
<alabd[busy]> chera harde ghabli ?
<alabd[busy]> shoma mikhastid copy konid be harde jadid
<alabd[busy]> move ke nabude
<neda> از هارد سیستمم به هارد اکسترنال
<alabd[busy]> copy bude
<alabd[busy]> pas dalile nadare ke harde system
<alabd[busy]> barash moshkeli pish biad
<alabd[busy]> mshkeli pish nayumade ke ?
<alabd[busy]> manzuretin az paridane etellate ghabli inke ruye external paride doroste ?
<alabd[busy]> bale intori ke anjam dadid ehtemale write shodan ruye etelate ghabli hast
<alabd[busy]> va age ruye info ghabi write shode bashe
<alabd[busy]> dige be sakhty va nashodani hast recovery
<alabd[busy]> albate bayad did koja info jaddi write shode
<alabd[busy]> ruye ghabli ha ya jaye dige
<neda> بله اطلاعات روی هارد اکسترنال رو تحت هیچ شرایطی نشون نمیده
<neda> با تست دیسک من فقط تونستم اطلاعات هارد خودم رو که کپی شده بود روی اکسترنال رو ببینم که حجمش درسته یا نه
<neda> ولی کلا هنوز مانت نمیشه هارد
<alabd[busy]> neda: bebinid age sda farzan 10 gig bude bashe ehtemalan 10 gig avalie sdb pak shode shayad beshe baghiash ro recovery kard
<neda> w8
<alabd[busy]> hajme external
<alabd[busy]> va hajme harde system chande
<neda> external: 250
<neda> hard: 120
<alabd[busy]> neda: ehtemal dare btunid 130 gig akhare external ro recover konid
<alabd[busy]> hardware recovery ha mitunid test konid
<alabd[busy]> 1-Create image of sdb, 2-Get Sleuth Kit, 3-Run autopsy and see what you get
<neda> alabd[busy], اون بک آپ برای من مهم نیست
<neda> اطلاعات قبلی برا من مهمه
<alabd[busy]> hamun etelate ghabli ro migam ke ghable dd kardan ruye external boode
<neda> خب ایمیج باید بگیرم از هارد اکسترنال؟
<neda> که ببینم اطلاعات قبلی رو چه سکتور هایی ذخیره شده؟
<hamedlll> چطوری میشه sorce package (tar.gz) را نصب کرد
<hamedlll> chetoori mishi sorce package (tar.gz) ra install kard.
<fvahid> hamedlll: ba compile gcc
<fvahid> compiler*
<alabd[busy]> neda: na image begirid ke ruye image test konid recovery ro
<alabd[busy]> alan saram kheili shologhe begid sutan rahanmeyee konan dr mavaredy ke goftam albate hame inha baraye 130 ta akhare sdb hast be sharte inke az un roz ta hala kharab kari nakarde bashid ru un ghesmat
<McPels> سلام
<Nu^253r> salam McPels
<Lham> salam, man vaghti systemamo khamoosh mikonam hameye karaye anjam shode az bein mire, chera?
<Nu^253r> salam
<Nu^253r> live cd dari Lham ?!
<Nu^253r> koja saveshon mikoni
<Lham> srilm paride
<Lham> hichish nist!
<Lham> set patham hich koodoom nistan
<Lham> nop
<Lham> fila hastana
<Lham> amma asari az nasb nist!:(
<Nu^253r> yani chi paride srilm paride?
<Nu^253r> biya pm
<bersam> Lham: برای چیزایی که توی بش اجرا میکنی و میخوای همیشه باشن فایل .bashrc رو ادیت کن
<Nu^253r> http://blacknite.eu/ebooks/
<Nu^253r> harki khast niga kone
<Kaveh8> سلام
<alabd[busy]> aleikom salam
<Kaveh8> من تو کوبونتو موقع کامپایل کردن mdic این ارور رو میگیرم
<Kaveh8> http://paste.ubuntu.com/681305/
<Kaveh8> هلپ می پیلیز
<Nu^253r> Could NOT find ASPELL (missing: ASPELL_LIBRARIES ASPELL_INCLUDE_DIR)
<Nu^253r> ASPELL nadari Kaveh8
<Kaveh8> اره
<Kaveh8> دیدم
<Kaveh8> خوب چی هست؟ چکار کنم؟
<Kaveh8> من برنامه aspell  نگاه کردم نصب بود
<Nu^253r> Kaveh8 dev files ro nadari
<Kaveh8> dev files?
<Kaveh8>  چکار کنم؟
<Nu^253r> file haye development
<Kaveh8> خوب الان  باید چکار کنم؟
<Nu^253r> libaspell-dev ro nasb kon
<Nu^253r> fvahid bad chizi engar in shatel
<Kaveh8> مرسی
<Kaveh8> درست شد
<Nu^253r> khahehsh
<fvahid> Nu^253r: are
<Nu^253r> avaz kon
<fvahid> Nu^253r: avazesh mikonam
<Nu^253r> boro asiatech
<Nu^253r> parsonline
<Nu^253r> man pars hamsaye ha daran
<Nu^253r> raziyam azash :D
<fvahid> Nu^253r: bebinam chi mishe
<Nu^253r> man khodam mokhaberat estefade mikoan
<Nu^253r> vali soratesh
<Nu^253r> ehmmm
<fvahid> Nu^253r: are tarifesho shenidam :)
<Nu^253r> boto parsonline fvahid
<Nu^253r> khobe
<Nu^253r> fagath geron tare az baghie
#ubuntu-ir 2011-09-04
<Ali_> http://freeoss.ir/
<ali____> سلام
<ali____> دوستان در مورد سفارشی کردم ubuntu
<ali____> اطلاعاتی دارید ؟
<ali____> در مورد سفارشی کردن اوبونتو  اطلاعاتی دارید ؟
<Guest64526> salam
<Guest64526> bebakhsihd man ye moshkeli ba ubunto daram
<Guest64526> har vaght ke mikham az settings ghesmataie mokhtalef estefade konam azam pass mikhad
<Guest64526> man ham passo vared mikonam vali vaghti ok mizanam dobare be safe ghablesh bar migarde va etefaghi nemiofte
<Guest64526> moshkel  az kojast
<ali____> Guest64526 : in bekhatereh security hast ke password mikhad password ra eshteba mizani
<Guest64526> vali mage hamon pass login nist
<Guest64526> pas chera intori mishe??
<ali____> Guest64526 : maghe install che passwordi zadi hamono bezan (ba login yeki hast)
<Guest64526> midonam manam hamono mizanam nemidonam chera injori mishe???
<ali____> در مورد سفارشی کردن اوبونتو  اطلاعاتی دارید ؟
<alabd> ali____: manzurettun ine ? http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/LiveCDCustomization
<ali____> alabd : mamnon alan daram ba on ye karay mikonam vali mikhastam ke ba file nasbi ro edit konam
<ali___> dostan man dar in marhareh gir kardam bayad chi kar konam
<ali___> http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/LiveCDCustomization
<ali___> ورود به chroot محلی برای ارضا و نیازهای شخصیتان.
<ali___> hichkas nazari nadare ?
<hamed> nu^253r: salam.chand lahze vaght darid?
<hamed> doostan kasi midooone chetori mishe windows ro be menu boot ubuntu ezafe kard?
<hamed> neshoonesh nemide
<hamed> man grub ro ham nasb kardam
<hamed> grub> makeactive
<hamed> grub> chainloader +1
<hamed> in haro ham ejra to terminal mizanam vali faghat fekr mikone
<hamed> agha nabood kasi be ma komak kone?
<alabd1> hamed: update-grub
<hamed> bad az update dige niazi be zadane dastoore khasi nist?
<hamed> alabdl: bad az update dige niazi be zadane dastoore khasi nist?
<Nu^253r> salam hamegi
<Nu^253r> shab khosh hamegi
<Nu^253r> :D
<alabd> aleikom salam Nu^253r
<Nu^253r> salam alabd :)
<afshin> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2012-08-27
<Serb> سلام
<Serb> اطلاع دارید که آیا دبیان یونیتی رو به مخازنش اضافه کرده یا نه؟
<Serb> s/آیا//
<smile> salam
<smile> kasi hast?
<Guest25660> sala
<Guest25660> chera esmam avaz shod :(
<mahdy> Guest25660: ثبت شده بود
<Guest25660> hich ki nist?
<mahdy> Guest25660: سوال داری بپرس
<Guest25660> salam :)
<Guest25660> are man mikham ubuntu nasb konam
<Guest25660> bad harchi negah kardam natonestam peyda konam ke home o root o ina ro chi bezaram
<Guest25660> mishe komaka koni:) mer30
<mahdy> Guest25660: root va home ro ye ext4 tarif kon bara har kodoom
<mahdy> Guest25660: mount point root ro bezar / va home ro /home
<Guest25660> harkodom o cheghad hafeze bedam?
<Guest25660> kole hafeze E ke daram barash 27 gig hast
<mahdy> Guest25660: root mamoolan 10gig baseshe
<mahdy> Guest25660: بقیش رو بده هوم
<Guest25660> ahan mer30 :)
<Guest25660> ye soal dige mishe beporsam
<mahdy> Guest25660: خواهش . نزنی بترکونی اطلاعاتت رو فقط
<mahdy> Guest25660: ده تا دیگه بپرس ولی من تضمین نمیدم همش رو جواب بدم
<mahdy> :)
<Guest25660> na to vmware daram nasb mikonam
<Guest25660> ba Kerrighed kar kardin?
<Guest25660> chi shod:( koja rafti?
<Guest25660> mahdy koja rafti? ba Kerrighed kar kardi ? man bayad process migratio anjam bedam ,vali balad nistam
<mahdy> Guest25660: نه کار نکردم
<Guest25660> کسی و میشناسی کار کرده باشه؟
 * dark-sun kar nakarde... :-"
<mahdy> Guest25660: نه متاسفانه
<Guest25660> مرسی مهدی / ممنون دارک سان که کار نکردی تو کسی و نمیشناسی؟ :P
 * dark-sun saresh ro be alamate manfi tekun mide... B-)
<Guest25660> مرسی بچه ها مرسی مهدی :)
<Guest25660> خدافظ
 * dark-sun bye bye mikone...
<MaMaD> Enshallah ,,,,,,,,,,, Kasi Hast????????
#ubuntu-ir 2012-08-28
<mohsen-rashidi> ببخشید من توی irc تازه کارم
<mohsen-rashidi> برای همین چند تا سوال داشتم
<ashkan> سلام و یه سوال؟  بغیر از زیبایی و ظاهر!! کدام محیط برنامه ها  را با کیفیت بهتری اجرا میکند؟ محیط گنوم یا کی دی ایی.
<ashkan> سلام و یه سوال؟  بغیر از زیبایی و ظاهر!! کدام محیط برنامه ها  را با کیفیت بهتری اجرا میکند؟ محیط گنوم یا کی دی ایی.
<turkm4hdi> hi
<turkm4hdi> kasi hast?
<new> salam
<new> bebakhshid man yek soal raaje be in ubuntu daram ...
<mahdy> new: بپرس
<mahdy> new: کسی بلد بود جواب میده
<new> man taa hala aslan esme in ubuntu ro nashnide boodam
<mahdy> new: اینجوری نیست که همه چهار چشمی حواسشون به اینجا باشه که کی چی میپرسه
<new> vali delam mikhad nasbesh konam.
<new> vali taa alan fahmidam ke
<new> bayad download konam
<new> bad runesh konam.
<new> vali man mikham ke
<mahdy> new: mitooni bekhari : sito.ir
<mahdy> new: فارسی بنوی
<mahdy> بنویس*
<new> dar kenare windows 7 dashte basham
<new> من توی ویندوز
<new> 3 تا پارتیشن دارم
<new> اولیش روش ویندوزمه
<new> دومیش نرم افزارامو نصب کردم
<new> سومیش خالیه
<new> میشه روی این خالیه نصب کنم
<new> تا بعدا اگه مشکلی پیش اومد برای کامپیوتر
<new> اونو راحت فرمت کنم؟
<new> ؟
<new> کسی جواب نمیده؟ ... :(
<Z> salam
<Z> kasi hast?
<Guest83215> man ye soal daram
<Guest83215> :(
<mahdy> Guest83215: بگوو
<mahdy> Guest83215: سوالت رو بپرس کسی دید و بلد بد جواب میده عزیزم
<mahdy> Guest83215: اینطوری نیست که ذل زده باشه همه اینجا
<Guest83215> ta hala be in error bar khord kardin?
<Guest83215> gcc error elf_i386 no such file or directory
<Guest83215> daram ye chizi ro make mikonam,hamash in erroro mide
<Guest83215> albate erroraye digeam hast
<Guest83215> albate search kardam ye chizayi gofte boodan vali be dard nakhord!
<Guest83215> huuuuuum?
<saeed> slm
<saeed> hi
<Guest50166> kasi hast?
<Guest50166> kasi ta hala be in error barkhorde? gcc:error:elf_i386 : no such file or directory
<Guest50166> vaghti make mikonam in erroro migiram :(
<nazanin> hi every body :)
<nazanin> kasi az erroraye gcc to linux sar dar miare?
<nixoeen> nazanin: napors ke kasi sar dar miare ya na, mostaghim soaleto bepors
<nazanin> bebin man mikham ye chizi ro buold konam
<nazanin> make ro ke mizanam in erroro migiram
<nazanin> gcc: error: elf_i386 : no such file or directory!
<nazanin> dasture build-essentialam ejra kardam
<nazanin> vali bazam dorost nashod
<nazanin> nemidoonam chikar konam
<nixoeen> khorooji e in chie: uname -a
<nazanin> sab kon
<nazanin> Linux ubuntu 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<nazanin> ine khoroojish
<nixoeen> nazanin: chi ro mikhay build koni daghighan?
<nazanin> kerrighed
<nazanin> ye systeme SSIe
<beygi> nazanin: naggila yi ?
<nazanin> fek konam moshkel az gcce na chizi ke man daram build mikonam
<nixoeen> nazanin: man alan bayad beram, agar TeamViewer nasb dari mitunam sari negahesh konam
<nazanin> nadaram :(
<nixoeen> nazanin: khob sari nasbesh kon!
<nazanin> chetori sari?
<nixoeen> nazanin: http://www.teamviewer.com/download/teamviewer_linux.deb
<beygi> nixoeen: اوی ، نان فیری پشنهاد نده
<nazanin> alan chetori nasbesh konam?
<nixoeen> beygi: Free sho benevis ke az chizayi mesle Nat Traversal poshtibani kone, man uno pishnahad midam :)
<nixoeen> nazanin: roosh double-click kon, bezan nasb she
<nazanin> valla ba double-click ke ettefaghi nemiofte!
<nixoeen> nazanin: ba dastoore dpkg mituni nasbesh koni
<nixoeen> nazanin: dpkg -i package.deb
<nixoeen> nazanin: khob man hamin alan bayad beram, sharmande! beygi komaket mikoni baghiasho anjam bedi ;)
<beygi> nazanin: خب
<beygi> nazanin: برنامه که میخوای کامپایل کنی چیه ؟ بده من تست کنم
<nazanin> http://www.kerrighed.org/wiki/index.php/Installing_Kerrighed_3.0.0
<nazanin> boro inja
<nazanin> az roye marahele khodesh pish boro
<nazanin> man daghighan hamin versionasho daram ruye ubuntoye 11.10 nasb mikonam
<beygi> nazanin: distrot chie ?
<nazanin> chi?
<beygi> nazanin: distro
<beygi> nazanin: az chi estefade mikoni ?
<nazanin> ubunto
<beygi> nazanin: begard bebin shayad ppa dare ke binary nasb koni nakhay compile koni
<nazanin> fek nakonam
<beygi|away> nazanin: begard
<nazanin> http://www.irisa.fr/myriads/Biblio/Papers/Vallee/Val05RPM_install.pdf
<nazanin> ino peyda kardam bebinesh!
<nkh> سلام دوستان !
<nkh> این زد کانف مهلت ثبت نامش تموم شده؟؟
<nkh>  میل فعالسازیش نمیاد کسی خبر نداره ثبت نامش بسته‌س بازه چه جوریه ؟
<nkh> حل شد :سوت
<roya_> salam khobin,,,gnom shelle man kar nemikone chikar konam,,,komak konin
<roya_> man 12.04 nasb kardam gnome shellam nasbe vali to desktobesh nemiyad/?
 * dark-sun has no idea...
<roya_> ag kesii be gnom shell kar mikone be man komak kone
<roya_> man ba gnome shell moshkel daram kesi mitone komak kone?
<hossein_> salam
<hossein_> chand ta soal daram
<hossein_> kasi hast k javab bede va rahnamaiee kone?
#ubuntu-ir 2012-08-29
<bahman_azimii> سلام
<bahman_azimii> ‏‫ ‫اوبونتو رو روی هار اکسترنال نصب کردم ولی بالا نمیاد
<anoNxeRo> سلام
<anoNxeRo> ba grub tanzimatesho anjam bede bahman_azimii
<bahman_azimii> من پارتیشن boot نصب نکردم اگر اونو نصب میکردم مشکلش درست میشد؟
<anoNxeRo> partition boot mohem nist
<anoNxeRo> mohem in bood ke grub ro koja nasb karde
<anoNxeRo> to mbr?
<bahman_azimii> نمیدونم
<bahman_azimii> تنظیمات گراب چجوریه؟
<anoNxeRo> !grub | bahman_azimii
<lubotu3> bahman_azimii: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<bahman_azimii> الان من باید گراب رو رو هارد اکسترنال نصب کنم؟
<beygi> anoNxeRo: مگه از اینام داره این کانال ؟
<beygi> !debian anoNxeRo
<beygi> !nautilus anoNxeRo
<lubotu3> beygi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<beygi> !nautilus anoNxeRo
<lubotu3> beygi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<anoNxeRo> !ask | beygi
<lubotu3> beygi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nochamani> اینجا کانال اوبونتو کاران اه ؟
<n4v4r3d> salam be hamegi
<n4v4r3d> ye soal
<n4v4r3d> daram ye ubuntu 12.04 server  install mikonam
<n4v4r3d> ye page miad vaghti install  base mirese
<n4v4r3d>  warning :failusre trying to run : chroot /target dpkg --force-overwrite --force-confild --skip-same-version --install
<nochamani> salam
<spiouki> salam . mishe yeki vase rah andazi samba be man komak kone?
<spiouki> Samba!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<spiouki> >:o
#ubuntu-ir 2012-08-30
<centooos> gand zadam b ubuntum. b 12.04 ba cd k dashtam upgrade kardam, application hay k dashtam k remove shode, ba ubuntu software center ham k mikham chizi dl va nasb konam mige internet connection o negah kon ghatiiiii, :(   gand zadam tosh raf asan
<Guest26516> سلام کسی اینجا تا حالا  load-balancing-failover کار کرده؟
<Guest26516> من دوتا شبکه 512 کیلو و 1 مگ دارم میخام اینارو بکنم یکی
 * dark-sun nakarde...
<Guest26516> b bakhshid farsi type nakonam ?
<dark-sun> Guest26516✪ rahat bash, bazia clienteshun farsi support nemikone.
<Guest26516> 1 soal man chejori 2 ta link 512k va 1m ro ba load-balancing-failover ro centos ya har linux dg run konam?
<Guest26516> bayad az ip route estefade konam ya chiz dg?
<bahman_azimii> کی میدونه این پیغام معنیش چیه.
<bahman_azimii> Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported.   For
<bahman_azimii>          the   first   word,  TAB  lists  possible  command
<bahman_azimii>          completions.  Anywhere else TAB lists the possible  of a device or file  completions
<bahman_azimii> grub>
<mmb_hand> hi
<dark-sun> bahman_azimii✪ grube
<dark-sun> bahman_azimii✪ koja didi ino?
<mmb_hand> I downloaded Alien.tar.gz
<mmb_hand> and extract it
<bahman_azimii> موقع بالا آمدن سیستم
<mmb_hand> How to install it?
<mmb_hand> سلام
<dark-sun> bahman_azimii✪ google kon: reinstall grub
<dark-sun> mmb_hand✪ az ruye file README ya INSTALL pish boro
<mmb_hand> دستت درد نکنه
<mmb_hand> یه لحظه صب کن تا ببینم چیکار میتونم انجام بدم
 * dark-sun bal mizane mire... [ft ft ft...]
<bahman_azimii> سلام
<bahman_azimii> معنی این پیغام چیه؟
<bahman_azimii> Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported.For
<bahman_azimii> the first word, TAB lists possible command
<bahman_azimii> completions.Anywhere else TAB lists the possible
<bahman_azimii> of a device/filename completions
<bahman_azimii> وقتی سیستم بالا میاد این پیغام رو نشون میده
<omid> سلام
<omid>  اوبونتو سیستم به صورت مجازی نصب کردم اما به صورت کلی روی سیستم نصب نمیشه و عکس زیر رو نگاه کنید. موقع نصب از این جلوتر دیگه نمیره
<omid> http://up.vatandownload.com/images/lmlswgq5ftpqrx95czky_thumb.jpg
<dark-sun> :D
<zahra> salam bacheha
<zahra> khahesh mikonam yeki komak kone
<Guest76851> chetori mishe toye centos har file formati ro be pdf tabdil kard?
<Guest76851> lotfan har ki midune komak kone
<Guest76851> mamnoon
<zizi> bache ha lotfan age kesi midune komak kone
<zizi> chetori mishe to centos har format fili ro be pdf tabdil kard?
* narcislinux changed the topic of #ubuntu-ir to: The topic for #ubuntu-ir is: Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | ubuntu FAQ http://tinyurl.com/3r9xd5 | new@IRC? RTFM:  http://tinyurl.com/4paanh | راهنمای کانال http://goo.gl/focdl | پخش زنده همایش زنجان : http://linuxfm.com:8000/ices.ogg
<centooos> wa :|
<Arash> hi room
<shaahed> salam everybody
<shaahed>  I HAVE مسئلتن
<shaahed> :/
#ubuntu-ir 2012-08-31
<bahman_azimii> سلام
<Knight-Rak> bahman_azimii , salam
<psyatw> salam
<bahman_azimii> من اوبونتو رو روی هارد اکسترنال نصب کردم ولی بالا نیامد
<Knight-Rak> bahman_azimii , chejoori nasb kardi ? Wubi , installer ? .....???
<bahman_azimii> از طریق live cd
<bahman_azimii> با سی دی لایو بوت شدم
<Knight-Rak> bahman_azimii, kamel nasb shod ? hich error ya chiz nashood ?!
<bahman_azimii> کامل نصب شد
<bahman_azimii> ولی نمیدونم چرا تو setup اسمشو دقیق نمینویسه
<Knight-Rak> bahman_azimii , khob kheyli kolli hastesh mitune be khyli chiza marboot bashe ! az sehhat HARD o boot sector etminan darin ? Grub ro mibinin ? Windows ham kenaresh darid ?
<bahman_azimii> وقتی هارد ساتا رو قطع میکنم هارد اکسترنالو میشناسه
<bahman_azimii> هاردم  wd(western digital)
<bahman_azimii> wd(western digital)
<bahman_azimii> لیبلشم my passport هست که فقط وقتی هارد ساتا رو از سیستم جدا میکنم میشناسش.
<nixoeen> nazanin: inja edame bedid ke baghie ham betunan komak konan ;)
<nixoeen> nazanin: pm baraye karhaye khosusi e
<nazanin> bad hala har dastoori ro ke mizanam error mide [19:44] <nazanin> mige sudo:no valid sudoers sources found
<nixoeen> nazanin: baraye root password set kardi ya na?
<nazanin> account khodam pass dare
<nazanin> bebin man aval ba dasture adduser ye usere jadidi sahtam
<nazanin> bad toye file sudoers raftam  in khato ezafe kardam
<nazanin> <username> ALL=(ALL) ALL
<nazanin> bad hala har dastoori ke mizanam on errori ke goftamo mide
<nixoeen> nazanin: un khat ro paak bokon
<nixoeen> nazanin: kafi bud un karbar ro be goroohe admin ezafe koni
<nazanin> khob dige moshkel ine ke alan dige nemitoonam oon filaro edit konam
<nazanin> sudo nano ram ke mizanam hamon erroro mide
<nazanin> vase hamin mikham az recovery mode inkaro bokonam
<nazanin> vali balad nistam
<nixoeen> nazanin: khob avval boro too recovery mode
<nazanin> chetory?
<nixoeen> nazanin: dokmeye shift ro negah dar ghabl az inke aslan linux raah biofte
<nixoeen> nazanin: ta ye list biad baraye entekhab
<nazanin> ba vmwaram
<nazanin> mishe inkaro kard?
<nixoeen> are
<nazanin> khob badesh chikar konam?
<nazanin> alan oomad
<nixoeen> nazanin: menu e omad?
<nixoeen> nazanin: too menu e yekish Recovery Mode e
<nazanin> oono zadam
<nazanin> badesh bayad remouto entekhab konam
<nazanin> bebin man alan miram too wmvare dige nemitoonam biam ro wine khodam
<nazanin> kolesho yeja begoo
<nixoeen> nazanin: chera nemituni biay?!
<nazanin1> alan ba ye computer dige omadam
<nixoeen> nazanin: vmware baraye ine ke hamzaman 2 ta system amel ro estefade koni
<nazanin1> midonam , vali vaghti miram to ricovery mode dige mousam kar nemikone biyam to site , alan ke ba ye computer dige omadam
<nazanin1> alan 4 ta gozine resume , fsck , remount , root kodom o entekhab konam?
<nixoeen> nazanin1: khob ctrl+alt ro bezan, dobare mouse et kaar mikone
<nazanin1> ee mer30, alan kodom gozina ro bezanam?
<nixoeen> avval remount, bad root
<nazanin1> hamon error o inja ham dad:(
<nixoeen> che errori? too kodoom ghesmat
<nixoeen> nazanin: bayad daghighan tikke be tikke sharh bedi
<nixoeen> nazanin1: masalan zadam roo remount, be dorosti anjam shod
<nixoeen> nazanin1: zadam rooye root, nevesht: blahblahblah
<nixoeen> nazanin1: agar injoori tozih nadi kasi ke mikhad komak kone sari khaste mishe bikhiale komak mishe ;)
<nazanin1> omadam toye root bad to ghesmat command sudo nano sudoers ro zadam ke file ro baram biyare virayeshesh konam vali baz errori ke toye khod ubuntu midad ro mide
<nazanin1> yani sudo: parse error in /etc.sudoers near line 18
<nazanin1> sudu: no valid suduers sources found, quiliting
<nixoeen> nazanin1: sudo nemikhad ke, root khodesh root e
<nixoeen> nazanin1: nano /etc/sudoers
<nazanin1> :D baz shod :P
<nazanin1> mer30 :D
<nazanin> ahan
<nixoeen> nazanin1: khahesh. Dar zemn tooye IRC vaghti ba shakhse khassi sohbat mikonid, bayad hamishe avval e har peygham esmesho type konid, hamintori ke man esmetun ro type mikonam
<nazanin> khob hala chetory usere jadidamo to group member ezafe konam?
<nixoeen> nazanin: esme useret chie?
<nazanin> nixoeen: cluster
<nixoeen> nazanin: useradd -G admin cluster
<nazanin> nixoeen : ino too command bezanam?
<nixoeen> nazanin: are
<nazanin> nixoeen:goft already exist
<nazanin> nixoeen: alan chetory az recovery mode kharej sham?
<nixoeen> nazanin: reboot
<nazanin> nixoeen: mamnoon
<nazanin> bebin alan yani in usere clustery ke dorost kardam okaye?
<nixoeen> nazanin: are
<nazanin> nixoeen: bad chetory mitoonam azash estefade konam?
<nixoeen> nazanin: yani chi?
<nazanin> chetory beram toosh :/
<nazanin> nixoeen:system ke bala miad faghat usere ghablim hast
<nixoeen> nazanin: chejuri in user ro dorost kardi?
* narcislinux changed the topic of #ubuntu-ir to: Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | ubuntu FAQ http://tinyurl.com/3r9xd5 | new@IRC? RTFM:  http://tinyurl.com/4paanh | راهنمای کانال http://goo.gl/focdl |
<nazanin> nixoeen: adduser
<nixoeen> nazanin: boro too usere addi avval ino benevis
<nixoeen> nazanin: sudo passwd cluster
<nazanin> nixoeen:khob zadam
<nazanin> goft passeto avaz kon kardam
<nixoeen> nazanin: password barash set kardi?
<nazanin> nixoeen: are
<nixoeen> nazanin: hala logout kon, bebin bazam nemibinash?
<nazanin> nixoeen: chera,ghablanam mididamesh havasam naboode :D#
<nazanin> nixoeen: bebin to ta hala rooye ubunto cluster dorost kardi?
<nixoeen> nazanin: man clustering hayi ke anjam dadam hame az tarighe barname nevisi bude
<nixoeen> nazanin: ba chizayi mesle OpenMosix ham kar kardam, vali kheyli vaght pish
<nazanin> nixoeen: yani ba chi neveshti?
<nixoeen> nazanin: C++
<PHP4ever> 	ye soal darbareye samba
<PHP4ever> to ubuntu
<nazanin> nixoeen: bad process migrationam dash clusteret?
<nixoeen> nazanin: na
<nixoeen> nazanin: baraye un mituni az OpenMosix estefade koni
<nazanin> nixoeen: bahash kar kardi ta hala?
<nixoeen> nazanin: are, vali ye 5-6 saale pish fekr konam
<nazanin> nixoeen: ba kerrighed chi?
<nixoeen> nazanin: alan shayad gozine haye behtari ham bashe
<nixoeen> nazanin: na
<nazanin> nixoeen: bebin man mikham ye cluster to ubunto dorost konam bad ba kerrighed roosh process migrationo ina anjam bedam
<nixoeen> nazanin: khob
<nazanin> nixoeen: in kerrighedo aan to nasbesham moshkel daram
<nazanin> nixoeen: hichi goftam shayd betooni komaki koni ::(
<nazanin> nixoeen : ::
<nixoeen> nazanin: moshkel chie?
<nazanin> nixoeen: :)
<nazanin> nixoeen: moghe make kardanesh ye errorayi mide
<nixoeen> nazanin: khob?
<PHP4ever> ye soal darbareye samba
<nixoeen> nazanin: soalo hamishe kamel bepors!
<nixoeen> PHP4ever: soaleto kamel benevis, har ki bedune javab mide ;)
<nazanin> akhe alan dame dastam nist, ta key hasti?
<PHP4ever> mikham connect workgroup to windows konam az tarigh vmware
<PHP4ever> ip ha ro ham check kardam
<PHP4ever> ping ok test mide
<PHP4ever> ham win va ham ubuntu
<PHP4ever> vali samba
<PHP4ever> na start mishe
<PHP4ever> na stop
<nazanin> nixoeen: akhe alan dame dastam nist, ta key hasti?
<PHP4ever> na inke file sh ro to init.d mibinam
<nixoeen> nazanin: ziad nistam, daram miram birun
<PHP4ever> ta 2 saate dige 1 saate dige
<nixoeen> PHP4ever: khorooji e in chie: sudo restart samba
<nazanin> nixoeen: key dobare miay?
<PHP4ever> restart: Unknown job: samba
<nixoeen> nazanin: 3-4 sa'ate dige
<nixoeen> PHP4ever: in dastooro bezan: sudo apt-get install --reinstall samba
<nazanin> nixoeen : bashe pas mibinamet :)
<PHP4ever> Reading package lists... Done
<PHP4ever> Building dependency tree
<PHP4ever> Reading state information... Done
<PHP4ever> Package samba is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<PHP4ever> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<PHP4ever> is only available from another source
<PHP4ever> However the following packages replace it:
<PHP4ever>   samba-common-bin smbclient samba-common
<PHP4ever> E: Package samba has no installation candidate
<PHP4ever> ????
<nixoeen> PHP4ever: wait
<nixoeen> PHP4ever: distro et chie? Ubuntu 12.04?
<PHP4ever> 9.xxx
<nixoeen> PHP4ever: 9.xxx?
<PHP4ever> W8
<nixoeen> PHP4ever: khorooji e ino bede: lsb_release -a
<PHP4ever> not found command
<nixoeen> PHP4ever: aslan Ubuntu e ya ye chize dige?
<PHP4ever> ubuntu
<nixoeen> PHP4ever: khorooji e in: uname -a
<PHP4ever> Linux version 2.6.31-14-generic (buildd@rothera) (gcc version 4.4.1 (Ubuntu 4.4.1-4ubuntu8) ) #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:04:26 UTC 2009
<PHP4ever> Linux adminroot 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:04:26 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<nixoeen> PHP4ever: alan too Repository hat moshkel vojood dare
<nixoeen> PHP4ever: shayad beshe dorostesh kard, vali kare dorosti nist
<nixoeen> PHP4ever: Ubuntut kheyli ghadimi e
<PHP4ever> chekonim doste aziz
<nixoeen> PHP4ever: systemet 32 bite ya 64 bit?
<PHP4ever> 64
<nixoeen> PHP4ever: http://ftp.ticklers.org/releases.ubuntu.org/releases//precise/ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<nixoeen> PHP4ever: in akharin version e ke LTS ham hast
<nixoeen> PHP4ever: ino begir nasb kon
<PHP4ever> yani migi ubuntu jadid bedownlodam
<nixoeen> PHP4ever: mosallaman
<PHP4ever> roye distro dige ee naram
<PHP4ever> mesle centos
<nixoeen> PHP4ever: na, baraye karbord haye khoonegi Ubuntu behtar az hamast
<PHP4ever> ya ...
<nixoeen> PHP4ever: CentOS tanha bedarde serveri mikhore ke bekhay roosh cPanel nasb koni
<PHP4ever> in mint dar che hale
<PHP4ever> kheli tarif mishnavam
<nixoeen> PHP4ever: Mint hamun Ubuntu e ke yek seri taghir roosh dadan. Man Ubuntu ro tarjih midam
<PHP4ever> ok
<PHP4ever> vali cpu man amd nist
<nixoeen> PHP4ever: ham update haro az makhzane asli migiri, ham poshtibanesh yek jayi mesle Canonical e
<PHP4ever> moshkeli bahash nadare
<PHP4ever> in amd 64 linkesh
<nixoeen> PHP4ever: AMD64 esme Architecture e, rabti be Intel ya AMD budan nadare
<PHP4ever> yani memari ya brand cpu manzoresh nist
<nixoeen> PHP4ever: age systemet 64bit e bayad hamino begiri
<PHP4ever> ok mamnonan age begeramesh fekr mikonid moshkelam hal mishe
<PHP4ever> ba samba
<nixoeen> PHP4ever: are. Kafie vaghti gerefti az too Software Center beri Samba ro nasb koni
<nixoeen> PHP4ever: nabayad moshkeli dashte bashe
<nixoeen> PHP4ever: age dasht dobare bia inja, too ye post soaleto kamel bepors, ye 20-30 min ham vaysa ta bache ha soaleto bebinan, yeki javabeto mide ;)
<nixoeen> PHP4ever: faghat mohem ine ke soaleto kamel too ye post beporsi. masalan age beporsi ki mitune too samba behem komak kone ehtemalan kasi javabeto nemide ;)
<PHP4ever> hala ke daram ubuntu migiram behtar nist ro ye distro dige switch konam mesle cent ya fedora ya solaric ya bsd
<nixoeen> PHP4ever: man ta alan baraye karborde khoonegi distroyi behtar az Ubuntu peyda nakardam
<nixoeen> PHP4ever: va baraye Server ham Debian Stable
<PHP4ever> ok bazam mamnon va sepas gozaram
<nixoeen> PHP4ever: khahesh
<PHP4ever> hala man on version ro download mikonam
<PHP4ever> vali mitoni begi moshkel in ubuntu ma chie
<PHP4ever> ya cheshe
<nixoeen> PHP4ever: moshkel repository ha hastesh
<nixoeen> PHP4ever: ehtemalan dalilesh ine ke chon in distro e shoma dige support nemishe, mirrori ke azash estefade mikoni hameye baste ha ro paak karde
<nixoeen> PHP4ever: baraye halle in moshkel bayad az repository haye archive estefade koni
<nixoeen> PHP4ever: behtare bikhodi roosh vaght nazari va ubuntu jadid ro berizi
<nixoeen> PHP4ever: intori package hat bug haye kamtari khahand dasht ...
<nixoeen> PHP4ever: agar ham az majazi-saz estefade mikoni, behtare az VirtualBox estefade koni
<nixoeen> PHP4ever: ke moshkele compile e module e kernel o inha ro nadashte bashi
<PHP4ever> virtual machine man age manzorete ke ba vmware virtual karsdam
<bahman_azimii> سلام
<bahman_azimii> من روی هارد اکسترنالم لینوکس نصب کردم ولی موقع بالا آمدن این پیغام رو نشون میده.
<bahman_azimii> error: no such partition
<bahman_azimii> grub rescue>
<nixoeen> bahman_azimii: bayad ba ye diske live system ro raah bendazid, dobare grub ro nasb konid
<nixoeen> PHP4ever: khob pishnahade man VirtualBox e, injoori dige moshkele compile e module o inaro nadari.
<bahman_azimii> چطوری
<nixoeen> bahman_azimii: alan hard diske external vasle ya na?
<bahman_azimii> الان نه
<bahman_azimii> من موقع نصب روی هار اکسترنال هارد ساتا رو جدا کردم
<nixoeen> bahman_azimii: khob harde sata ro ke joda mikoni, system bala miad?
<bahman_azimii> نه دیگه همون پیغام رو نشون میده
<nixoeen> bahman_azimii: bayad tanzimate GRUB ro taghir bedid
<nixoeen> bahman_azimii: ba ezafe o kam kardane hard disk in shomareye disk ha taghir mikone
<nixoeen> bahman_azimii: ba'es mishe GRUB natoone partitione khodesho peyda kone
<nixoeen> bahman_azimii: man moteassefane bayad alan beram
<nixoeen> bahman_azimii: mitunid soalo too ubuntu.ir benevisid, bache ha javab midan
#ubuntu-ir 2012-09-01
<arash> salam be doostan
<arash> ye moshkel ba boot ubuntu daram ke kheyli toolani shode!
<anoNxeRo> arash, bebin che service haie to runtime miyan bala, va kodomesh ziyad tool mikeshe
<arash> fekr konam cups,networking or ...
<anoNxeRo> arash, log haro ham niga kon
<arash> kudum ghesmat
<arash> ?
<arash> file boot.log ro up konam bebin
<arash> hi,logharo negah kardam vali nemidunam moshkel kojast
<anoNxeRo> arash, vaghti boot mishe system, bebin to init chi bishtar az hame zaman migire
<mehdi> سلام به دوستان
<mehdi> من قصد نصب ابونتو رو روی سیستمم دارم به نظر شما بهتره فقط اوبونتو رو نصب کنم و ویندوز رو بصورت ویرچوال از داخل لینوکس اجرا کنم یا هر دو رو در کنار هم نصب کنم
<arash> mehdi, اگه نظر منو بخوای ویندوز رو به صورت ویرچوال نصب کن و بذار سیستم اصلیت لینوکس باشه تا بیش تر به سمت لینوکس بری تا ویندوز
<mehdi> ممنون از جوابت.البته من در لینوکس تازه کار هستم بعلت اینکه هنوز خیلی از کارهام رو با ویندوز انجام میدم سئوال کردم.حالا سئوالم اینه که ویندوزی که ویرچوال اجرا میشه هیچ تفاوتی با ویندوزی که روی سیستم مستقیما نصب میشه داره یا خیر؟
<anoNxeRo> mehdi, dual boot kon
<arash> نه زیاد فرق نداره
<arash> anoNxeRo,kasani ke dual boot mikonan,tajrobeh neshoon mideh ke az linux khasteh mishan
<arash> va zadeh mishan
<mehdi> ببخشید شما تابحال شده کاری رو بخواید روی میندوز ویرچوال انجام بدید و نشه مثل نصب یک نرم افزار خاص
<arash> نه اگه سیستم سخت افزاریت خوب باشه میتونی مثل یه ویندوز معمولی و واقعی باهاش کار کنی mehdi
<mehdi> ممنون از لطف شما و خدا حافظ
<arash> bye
<arash> anoNxeRo, rasti in be dard mikhoreh:
<arash> http://debian-ir.com/community/index.php?topic=451.0
<mmb_hand> سلام
<mmb_hand> دوستان
<mmb_hand> من یه مشکل دارم
<mmb_hand> اوبونتوم بالا نمیاد
<mmb_hand> کسی میتونه کمکم کنه؟
<arash> دقیقا بگو چی شده؟
<arash> dustan man moshkele boot ro chetori hal konam?
<mmb_hand> سلام
<mmb_hand> کسی میتونه کمکم کنه؟
<mmb_hand> دوستان
<arash> بگو
<arash> mmb_hand,
<mmb_hand> ببخشید ارش جان
<mmb_hand> تلفن زنگ زد
<mmb_hand> خاب
<arash> خواهش
<mmb_hand> ببین دوست من
<mmb_hand> یه صفحه هست که اول میاد بالا
<mmb_hand> یه صفحه مشکی و با یه مستطیل ابی که میاد توش
<mmb_hand> حرکت میکنه تا اوبونتو لود بشه
<mmb_hand> که اسمش رو نمیدونم چیه
<mmb_hand> میاد و دیگه ازش رد نمیشه
<mmb_hand> و نمیتونم وارد اوبونتوم بشم
<mmb_hand> راه حل چیه؟
<mmb_hand> اگه هم متوجه منظورم نشدی یه عکس از اونی که گفتم برات بفرستم؟
<arash> بفرست
<mmb_hand> باش
<mmb_hand> الان ا\لود میکنم
<mmb_hand> اینم لینکش
<mmb_hand> http://8pic.ir/images/oc299sfpj2j7lrsdfmc1.jpg
<mmb_hand> دیدیش؟
<mmb_hand> ارش
<arash> این مربوط به مانیتور شاید باشه
<mmb_hand> این صفحه میاد
<mmb_hand> و دیگه ازش رد نمیشه
<mmb_hand> یعنی اوبونتوم بالا نمیاد
<arash> از اول بگو دقیقا چه کار میکنی
<mmb_hand> ببین ارش جان
<arash> وقتی سیستم رو روشن
<arash> میکنی و بعد ...
<mmb_hand> من کامپوتر رو شن میکنم و به هیچی دست نمیزنم
<mmb_hand> و فقط منتظر میمونم تا اوبونتو بالا بیاد
<mmb_hand> اما
<mmb_hand> تو این صفحه گیر میکنه و ازش رد نمیشه
<mmb_hand> -------------
<mmb_hand> من پری روز داشتم باهاش کار میکردم
<mmb_hand> خاموشش کردم و امروز که روشنش کردم دیدم اینطوریه
<arash> خوب یه بار پورت های متصل به مانیتور رو جدا کن و دوباره محکم وصل کن
<mmb_hand> اخه الان که لایو دیسک بالا اومدم
<mmb_hand> خوبه و مشکلی نداره
<arash> اها
<arash> وقتی لایو میای بالا مشکل نداره درسته؟
<mmb_hand> اره
<arash> گرافیکت ؟
<mmb_hand> nvidia Gforce
<arash> with CUDA?
<mmb_hand> نمیدونم
<arash> نسخه اوبونتو؟
<mmb_hand> 11.10
<arash> مشکل اینجاست که بعضی توزیع های لینوکس با کارت گرافیک های انویدیا مشکل دارن
<arash> و همین مشکلی هم که تو داری من هم با لپ تابم دارم
<mmb_hand> خاب . چه جالب
<mmb_hand> پس هم دردیم
<arash> مثلا وقتی دبیان نصب میکنم کامل نصب میشه ولی دیگه بالا نمیاد
<arash> و یک صفحه مشکی بالا میاد و دیگر هیچ
<mmb_hand> من اوبونتو رو پریروز نصب کردم.
<arash> خوب
<mmb_hand> چند بار روشن و خاموشش کردم ولی چیزی نشد تا امروز
<mmb_hand> فکر کنم اون صفحه مشکی تو با اینی که من دارم یکی باشه
<mmb_hand> نه؟
<arash> یعنی لایو اومدی بالا و نصب کردی و بعد ریست کردی
<arash> و این دفعه از روی هارد اومدی بالا؟
<mmb_hand> اره
<mmb_hand> و چند تا پلاگین و چند تا نرم افزار هم نصب کردم
<mmb_hand> و خاموش کردم
<mmb_hand> و دوباره روشن کردم
<arash> میدونی چه چیزهایی نصب کردی؟
<mmb_hand> یه کم تو وب چرخیدم و دوباره خاموش کردم
<mmb_hand> تا امروز
<mmb_hand> اره
<mmb_hand> ویرچوال باکس
<mmb_hand> افزونه های
<mmb_hand> Video player
<mmb_hand> و
<mmb_hand> banshee
<mmb_hand> و
<mmb_hand> دوتا فونت هم تو ادرس
<mmb_hand> کپی کردم
<mmb_hand> و یه نرمافزار بدون نیاز به نصب هم اجرا کردم
<mmb_hand> و دیگر هیچ
<arash> یه لحظه من یه کار کوچولو دارم الان برمیگردم
<arash> نری ها؟
<mmb_hand> منم الان میام
<mmb_hand> ۱۰ دقیقه دیگه
<arash> ببین mmb_hand  تا صفحه ی گراب که میاد بالا؟
<mmb_hand> سلام دوباره
<mmb_hand> معذرت اگه معتل شدی
<arash> ببین mmb_hand  تا صفحه ی گراب که میاد بالا؟
<mmb_hand> نمیدونم صفحهی گراب چطوریه
<mmb_hand> ولی میدونم که از این صفحه هه رد نمیشه
<arash> اون زمانی که اوبونتو میومد بالا
<arash> اولین چیزی که میومد بالا
<mmb_hand> اونوقت
<arash> و انتخاب سیستم عامل ها رو بهت میداد
<mmb_hand> من فقط همین اوبونتو رو دارم
<mmb_hand> و سیستم عامل دیگه ای رو سیستم ندارم
<mmb_hand> و قبلا وقتی روشن میکردم
<mmb_hand> یه دفعه میدیدم تو صفحهی اوگ ان هستم
<mmb_hand> تو صفحه ی
<mmb_hand> log on
<mmb_hand> هستم
<mmb_hand> ببین ارش جان
<mmb_hand> من قبلا یه بار هم اوبونتو داشتم و هم ویندوز
<mmb_hand> اولش صفحه گراب میومد
<mmb_hand> اما
<mmb_hand> بعد از چند روز
<mmb_hand> همینطوری شد
<mmb_hand> که من رفتم تا گراب رو تعمیر کنم
<mmb_hand> اما نمیدونم نشد ی من نتونستم
<mmb_hand> و اوبونتو رو پاک کردم و ویندوز نصب کردم
<mmb_hand> اما ایندفعه دیگه نمیخوام ویندوز نصب کنم و هر طوری باشه باید همین اوبونتو رو تعمیر کنم
<mmb_hand> و ویندوزمم به این خاطر \اک کردم که دیگه نتونم خیلی راحت برم سراغش و تمام انرژیم رو برای یادگیری اوبونتو بذارم
<mmb_hand> خاب
<mmb_hand> سخنرانی دیگه بسه
<mmb_hand> بریم سراغ کار خودمون
<mmb_hand> نه؟
<arash> منم کاملا باهات موافقم که میخوای این کارو بکنی
<arash> فقط باید یه کم حوصله کنی
<arash> پایه ای؟
<mmb_hand> اره
<mmb_hand> کاملا
<arash> خوب
<mmb_hand> من اولین روزی که نصب کردم
<mmb_hand> سه ساعت زور زدم تا بتونم یه نرم افزار رو نصب کنم
<mmb_hand> و حالا هم خسته نیستم
<mmb_hand> بزن یریم ارش
<arash> ok
<arash> چند تا کار بکنیم ببینم مشکل دقیقا از کجاست!
<arash> توی این مسیر برو
<mmb_hand> باش
<arash> /boot/grub
<arash> و این فایل رو باز کن:
<arash> grub.cfg
<mmb_hand> بازش کردم
<arash> راستی اوبونتوت که بالا نمیومد چه طوری باز کردی؟
<mmb_hand> الان با لایو رفتم تو هاردم
<mmb_hand> و تو اون مسیری که گفته بودی و بازش کردم
<mmb_hand> نترس تو
<mmb_hand> System File
<mmb_hand> نرفتم
<mmb_hand> یعنی الان هاردم جزء
<mmb_hand> Devices
<mmb_hand> هست
<arash> خوبه
<arash> حالا توی این فایل متنی
<arash> timeout رو سرچ کن
<arash> چه اعدادی نوشته:
<mmb_hand> 10
<arash> و پایینی؟
<mmb_hand> ki hajfhi an
<mmb_hand> نه اشتباه شد
<mmb_hand> اولی
<mmb_hand> -Û±
<mmb_hand> دومی
<mmb_hand> Û±Û°
<ramin> man gnome shell nasb kardam vali nemire to desktob gnome shell mitonin komakam konin?
<arash> خوب اون -۱ رو صفر کن
<mmb_hand> بقیه رو هم بنویسم؟
<arash> ؟
<mmb_hand> خاب
<mmb_hand> ولی حالا چطوری سیوش کگنم؟
<arash> باید بریم توی ترمینال
<ramin> man gnome shell nasb kardam vali nemire to desktob gnome shell mitonin komakam konin?
<mmb_hand> رفتیم
<arash> sudo su[enter]
<arash> nautilus[]
<arash> دوباره برو به همون مسیر قبلی
<ramin> man gnome shell nasb kardam vali nemire to desktob gnome shell mitonin komakam konin?
<mmb_hand> ارور داد
<mmb_hand> با ترمینال؟
<mmb_hand> نوشتم
<mmb_hand> cd  /boot/grub
<mmb_hand> حالا رفته تو مسیرش
<mmb_hand> دیگه چیکار کنم؟
<mmb_hand> بنویسم
<arash> حالا همون -۱ رو صفر کن و سیو کن
<mmb_hand> ????
<mmb_hand> ./grub.cfg
<ramin> man gnome shell nasb kardam vali nemire to desktob gnome shell mitonin komakam konin?
<arash> چیکار؟
<mmb_hand> میگه
<mmb_hand> no such file or directory
<arash> خوب معلومه
<arash> این فایلو با  gedit باز کن
<arash> gedit grub.cfg
<mmb_hand> بازید اما خالیه
<arash> ببندش
<ramin>  man gnome shell nasb kardam vali nemire to desktob gnome shell mitonin komakam konin?
<mmb_hand> بستم
<arash> الان توی ترمینالی؟
<mmb_hand> hvi
<mmb_hand> اره
<arash> تایپ کن :
<arash> sudo su
<arash> شد؟
<mmb_hand> با این میرم رو ادمین دیگه؟
<arash> آره
<mmb_hand> اره
<mmb_hand> رفت خط بعد
<ramin> man gnome shell nasb kardam vali nemire to desktob gnome shell mitonin komakam konin
<mmb_hand> برگردم تو مسیر اصلی یا همینجا باشم؟
<mmb_hand> root@ubuntu:/boot/grub#
<arash> آهان حالا
<arash> gedit grub.cfg
<arash> خالی که نیست
<arash> ؟
<mmb_hand> چرا
<mmb_hand> یه فایل جدید میسازه به این نام
<mmb_hand> میخوای کدای اونو تو این کپی کنم
<mmb_hand> تغییرات رو اعمال و به جاش سیو کنم
<mmb_hand> ها؟
<arash> نه
<arash> مطمینی این پارتیشنی که اوبونتوت توش نصبه؟
<mmb_hand> واستا یه عکس بفرستم واست
<arash> ok
<mmb_hand> http://8pic.ir/images/xamh9iorr9urpk82yfq1.png
<mmb_hand> دیدی؟
<arash> یه لحظه ...
<mmb_hand> اینم ببین
<mmb_hand> http://8pic.ir/images/lepl4858vhk72rcuj3.png
<mmb_hand> مشکلی هست؟
<mmb_hand> البته یه چیزی
<mmb_hand> من باترمینال که اینجا نرفتم
<mmb_hand> با ترمینال رفتم تو
<mmb_hand> لایو دیسک که گراب نداره
<mmb_hand> نه؟
<mmb_hand> به خاطر همین یه فایل سفید باز میکنه
<mmb_hand> هه هه
<mmb_hand> چه باحال
<arash> بیا اصلا گراب رو دوباره ریکاوری کنیم
<mmb_hand> ببین
<mmb_hand> ارش
<mmb_hand> الان به من بگو من چطوری با ترمینال برم به اون مسیری که گفتی تو هاردم
<mmb_hand> ؟
<arash> fdisk -l
<mmb_hand> خاب من اینو زدم اما هیچی نشد
<arash> با sudo زدی؟
<mmb_hand> نه
<mmb_hand> واستا با sudo fckl
<arash> جدول پاریشن ها که اومد
<mmb_hand> اره
<mmb_hand> حالا هر کدوم مربوط به چیه؟
<mmb_hand> linux
<mmb_hand> extended
<mmb_hand> va
<mmb_hand> swap
<arash> اون پارتیشنی که جلوش linux نوشته اون پارتیشن اصلیته؟
<arash> .
<mmb_hand> و من الان باید کجا برم؟
<arash> حالا بزن:
<ramin> man tor nasb kardam hala bayad chi kar konam k to firfox k betonam saitaiye filtero baz konam???????
<arash> sudo mount /dev/sda? /mnt
<arash> به جای ؟ هم شماره ی اون
<arash> پارتیشنی که جلوش linux نوشته شده بود توی ستون device boot  رو بنویس
<arash> شد؟
<mmb_hand> کجا بنویسم بوت؟
<arash> صبر کن این عکسو ببین:
<arash> http://img4up.com/up2/67615827704901333763.jpg
<arash> حالا توی این دستور:
<arash> mount /dev/sda? /mnt
<arash> ببخشید
<arash> sudo mount /dev/sda? /mnt
<arash> به جای ؟ که مال من ۶ شماره ی پارتیشن خودتو بذار
<arash> شد؟
<mmb_hand> اره
<mmb_hand> ردیفه
<mmb_hand> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<mmb_hand> رسیدم به اینجا
<arash> حالا برو توی پوشه ی:
<arash> /mnt
<mmb_hand> یعنی بنویسم
<mmb_hand> cd /mnt
<mmb_hand> ?
<arash> آره
<mmb_hand> الان اینجام
<mmb_hand> نوشتم
<mmb_hand> ubuntu@ubuntu:/mnt$
<arash> حالا بزن:
<arash> ls -l
<mmb_hand> zadam
<arash> و بعد
<arash> پوشه ی boot هست؟
<mmb_hand> hvi
<mmb_hand> اره
<mmb_hand> cd /boot/grub
<mmb_hand> ؟
<arash> ok
<mmb_hand> حالا
<mmb_hand> gedit grub.cfg?
<arash> excellent
<arash> !
<mmb_hand> بازم خالیه
<arash> خوب پس واجب شد recovery کنیم
<arash> آماده ای
<arash> ؟
<mmb_hand> اره
<arash> در ادامه ی همون دستوراتی که زدی اینارو بزن:
<ramin> man tor nasb kardam hala to fire fox chikar bayad anjam bedam k saitaiye k filteran baz kone?
<mmb_hand> بگو
<arash> یه لحظه
<arash> ...
<arash> میتونی عکس خروجی دستور fdisk -l  رو برام بفرستی؟
<mmb_hand> اره
<mmb_hand> please wait
<mmb_hand> ...
<ramin> an tor nasb kardam hala to fire fox chikar bayad anjam bedam k saitaiye k filteran baz kone?
<mmb_hand> http://www.8pic.ir/images/jz8z0021yuyqfgjuxbir.png
<mmb_hand> baba yeki be in komak kone
<mmb_hand> bichare tor nasb karde
<mmb_hand> bayad chikar kone?
<mmb_hand> ارش
<mmb_hand> دیدی؟
<arash> آره دیدم
<arash> ببین منطقا نباید اون پارتیشنی که توی mnt اومده grub.cfg خالی باشه
<arash> مطمینی دستور
<arash> sudo mount /dev/sd1 /mnt
<arash> رو درست زدی؟
<arash> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<mmb_hand> خاب الان دوباره میزنم که کاملا مطمءن بشیم
<mmb_hand> میگه
<mmb_hand> ubuntu@ubuntu:/boot/grub$ sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt mount: /dev/sda1 already mounted or /mnt busy mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is already mounted on /mnt
<mmb_hand> خودش میگه
<mmb_hand> already
<arash> خوب یعنی درسته
<arash> بازم خالیه؟
<mmb_hand> اره
<arash> این فایل مال لایو هست؟
<arash> http://8pic.ir/images/lepl4858vhk72rcuj3.png
<mmb_hand> ارش
<mmb_hand> میخوای بریم تو
<mmb_hand> query ای
<mmb_hand> که فرستادی؟
<arash> query?
<mmb_hand> اینی که فقط منو تو میتونیم با هم صحبت کنیم
<mmb_hand> مثل چت
<arash> ok
<mmb_hand> پس بریم
<bahman_azimii> ‏‫سلام
<bahman_azimii> من روی هارد اکسترنالم لینوکس نصب کردم ولی موقع بالا آمدن این پیغام رو نشون میده.
<bahman_azimii> error: no such partition
<bahman_azimii> grub rescue>
<mmb_hand> ارش
<mmb_hand> هستی؟
<mmb_hand> بیا تو
<mmb_hand> query
<ramin> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubun-tor/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found  W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubun-tor/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found  W: Failed to fetch http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org/dists/[YOUR_DISTRO_VERSION]/main/binary-i386/Packages  403  Forbidden [IP: 194.8.197.22 80]  E: Some index files failed to download. They hav
<ramin> in error to terminalam miyad
<ramin> chikar konam????????
<ramin> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubun-tor/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found  W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubun-tor/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found  W: Failed to fetch http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org/dists/[YOUR_DISTRO_VERSION]/main/binary-i386/Packages  403  Forbidden [IP: 194.8.197.22 80]  E: Some index files failed to download. They hav
<ramin> chikar konam????????
<arash> سلام دوستان
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu1110> hi
<ubuntu1110> اوبونتوی من خیلی دیر بالا میاد نمیدونم چرا
<ubuntu1110> کسی میتونه کمک کنه
<ubuntu1110> بفهمم مشکل از کجاست؟
<ubuntu1110> کسی میدونه؟
<ubuntu1110> کسی نیست؟
<ubuntu1110> هیچ کسی نیست؟
<Mostafa_> salam , nja kasi tajrobeye kar ba mono roo dare ?
<Mostafa_> kasi nist ?
#ubuntu-ir 2012-09-02
<mahdy> aliva: alivaa
<mahdy> aliva: خوبی ؟
<ramin> man 12.04 nasb kardam hala mikham filter shekan dashte basham bayad chikar konam????????????????
<ramin> salam man tor nasb kardam to terminal startesh mikonam baz to siti k mikham nemire?
<Kaveh> salam doostan
<Kaveh> agha in Gwibber vase login shodan too Facebook moshkel dare
<Kaveh> kasi rahe halli soragh dare
<Kaveh> kasi ta hala ba Gwibber Facebook login shode?
<Kaveh> Merc
<Kaveh> ye soal dige
<Kaveh> abzare digey mese Gwibber sorah daris
<Kaveh> merc
<the-light> Kaveh: ehtemalan proxy mikhad
<Kaveh> na
<Kaveh> ba proxy ham emtehan kardam javab nadad
<Kaveh> twitter ham nemishe
<Kaveh> faghat identi.ca
<Kaveh> man search kardam migoftan bug Gwibbere
<Kaveh> amma pas chera yesare hameja neveshte Facebooko twittero identi.ca
<Kaveh> age bug dare pa chera hey tabligh mikonan
<the-light> ba choqok mituni  twitter o identi.ca ro dashte bashi
<Kaveh> choqok identi.ca are
<Kaveh> amma twitter emtehan nakardam
<Kaveh> ba Gwibber ibdenti.ca ro mitoonam
<Kaveh> ahan
<Kaveh> pishnahad dadi
<Kaveh> :)))
<Kaveh> soal nabood
<Kaveh> ba che dastoori mishe ye barnameyi ro alan dar hale ejrast reset-esh kard?
<Kaveh> masalan Gwibber ro?
<Kaveh> darim?
<the-light_> service ya os nistan ke restart bekhan yebar beband o dobare ejrash kon
<Kaveh> the-light_:  tanq
<negin> vase verjene 15 fire fox benazareton vase bastane agahiha chiro pishnahad mikonin?
<negin> vase bastane tabligat to verjene 15 firefox chiro pishnahad mikonan?
<Kaveh> negin: tablighat manzooret flash hast?
<negin> are dg
<negin> masalan ye saiytiro baz mikoni bishtar az pagesh tabligate?
<Kaveh> add-on -> plugins -> shockwave-flash
<Kaveh> negin:  az add-on firefox estefade kon
<Kaveh> ye search koni too add-on hash miad
<negin> END-USER LICENSE AGREEMENT FOR MICROSOFT SOFTWARE  IMPORTANT-READ CAREFULLY: This Microsoft End-User License Agreement ("EULA") is a legal agreement between you (either an individual or a single entity) and Microsoft Corporation for the Microsoft software accompanying this EULA, which includes computer software and may include associated media, printed materials, and "on-line" or electronic documentation ("SOFTWARE PRODUCT" or "SOFTW
<negin> in chiye benazareton
<negin> END-USER LICENSE AGREEMENT FOR MICROSOFT SOFTWARE  IMPORTANT-READ CAREFULLY: This Microsoft End-User License Agreement ("EULA") is a legal agreement between you (either an individual or a single entity) and Microsoft Corporation for the Microsoft software accompanying this EULA, which includes computer software and may include associated media, printed materials, and "on-line" or electronic documentation ("SOFTWARE PRODUCT" or "SOFTW
<negin> in chi mg benazareton?
<negin> END-USER LICENSE AGREEMENT FOR MICROSOFT SOFTWARE  IMPORTANT-READ CAREFULLY: This Microsoft End-User License Agreement ("EULA") is a legal agreement between you (either an individual or a single entity) and Microsoft Corporation for the Microsoft software accompanying this EULA, which includes computer software and may include associated media, printed materials, and "on-line" or electronic documentation ("SOFTWARE PRODUCT" or "SOFTW
<negin> in chi mg benazareton man taze 12.04 nasb kardam?
<the-light_> negin: License agreement e MS e chize khasi nemige
#ubuntu-ir 2013-08-26
<Salar> متین هستی؟
<Salar> سلام متین
<gfasdfa> سلام چطوری تو لینوکس میشه نرم افزارنصب کرد؟
<z0> دو سه ماه گذشت از بن بودن اکانت mozo68
<z0> بازش کنین دیگه راهبران گرام:|
<gfasdfa> به همه که اینجان پس چرا جوابنمیدید؟
<gfasdfa> یه چیزی بگیئ حداقل بدونم اینجا کارمیکنه درست
<MatinM> آقا كسى نيست كلاً اينجا نه ؟
<z0> خو از هر کی سوال داری منشنش کن
<z0> چرا همه هستیم که
<z0> alabd:
<z0> ashkan:
<z0> C0mA:
<z0> lubotu3:
<MatinM> كسى يه extension درست و حسابى واسه workspace تو گنوم شل سراغ نداره ؟
<gfasdfa> نه همین خواستم بدونم اینجا کسی هست یا نه
<z0> اینا رباطن ینی
<z0> من که سراغ ندارم مارتین
<gfasdfa> منم که اصن نمیدونم extension  چی هست؟
<MatinM> يه چيزى ميخوام كه مثل xfce باشه
<MatinM> تو سايت گنوم گشتم نبود
<MatinM> منظور همون افزونست
<gfasdfa> امیشه بگی چیکارمیکنه؟من کنجکاو شدم
<MatinM> بين workspace ها ميتونى جا به جا شى
<gfasdfa> z0 شما همون موزو هستین؟
<MatinM> تو هر workspace يه سرى پنجره باز ميكنى كه تو همون نشون داده ميشند
<MatinM> اين جورى ميزكارت شلوغ نميشه
<z0> من هومن کاربره هستم
<z0> gfasdfa: yes
<gfasdfa> مارتین ببین این بهع درد میخوره؟ http://askubuntu.com/questions/116801/is-there-a-way-to-get-a-workspace-grid-in-gnome-3-x
<gfasdfa> میگم موزو یعنی چی؟چرا موزو؟
<z0> بی‌خیال حالا:]من میخام برگردم انجمن
<z0> اسم فامیلیمه
<gfasdfa> راستی مارتین چیه؟ این که متینه...منو هم به اشتباه انداختی
<gfasdfa> متین چی شد؟
<MatinM> عاليه
<MatinM> همينو ميخواستم
<MatinM> ممنون
<gfasdfa> z0 خب را مدیرا پخ بده
<z0> کدوم یکیشون مدیرن
<MatinM> gfasdfa توضيح دادم ديگه
<z0> من اصلا نمیتونم در حد وارد شدن باشم
<gfasdfa> متین خاهش میکنم
<z0> ینی نمیتونم حتی وارد شم که پ خ بدم:]]
<MatinM> به nixoeen بگو
<z0> مرسی.اینم که اینجا نیست
<gfasdfa> یوزر فیک(قلابی)رو برا همین روزا ساختن دیگه
<z0> من قلابی نساختم وای mozo68-1
<gfasdfa> بای بای
<z0> رو ساختم که برم کارام رو انجام بدم
<z0> خدافش
<z0> اونم بستن:]
<apache> salam mituni komakam koni
<prp-e> Salam
<prp-e> بچه ها کسی هست؟
<prp-e> یکی جواب بده.
<C0mA> maybe :p
<prp-e> ببین من سرم درد میکرد.
<prp-e> ۳ تا پروفن ۴۰۰ زدم
<prp-e> الان چم میشه؟ انالله و انا الیه الراجعون؟
<C0mA> hichi nemishe ;)
<C0mA> :D
<C0mA> albatte davaye sar dard in chiza nist :D
<prp-e> بابا یجا رفتم بالا. نه با فاصله
<C0mA> moredi nadare
<C0mA> tramadol chera nakhordi? :D
<C0mA> tramadol bahaltare
<prp-e> عوارضش چیه؟ خودم الان سرگیجه دارم. ترام ندارم.
<C0mA> baba man ke doctor nistam :D
<prp-e> البته قبلش رانیتیدین (معده) و فیناید هم خورده بودم
<C0mA> ini ke alan gofti man ta hala aslan masraf nakardam :D vali midoonam chie :D
<prp-e> کانال پزشکی نمیشناسی؟
<C0mA> hafteii ye shishe wiskey bokhori dard ehsas nemikoni ;)
<C0mA> na :|
<C0mA> akhe pezeshk IRC chikar mikone
<prp-e> ای بابا ویسکیم کجا بود.
 * C0mA is away
#ubuntu-ir 2013-08-27
<JBonline> سلام. من یه سرور سنت او اس گرفتم با ۲ تا هارد دیسک ۳ ترابایتی. هر کاری که میکنم نمیتونم از هارد دیسک دوم استفاده کنم یا مانتش کنم. ایده ای دارید؟
<anoNxeRo> error chi mide?
<JBonline>  root@CentOS-64-64-minimal [~]# mount /dev/sdb5 /home2 mount: unknown filesystem type 'linux_raid_member'
<anoNxeRo> file systemsh fargh mikone, va inke in raid hast
<anoNxeRo> bara redundecy mage tabiye nashode?
<JBonline> فکر نمیکنم. هیچ کار خاصی روش انجام ندادم
<JBonline> اگه کمک میکنه این نتیجه fdsik و dh
<JBonline> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6031867/
<anoNxeRo> JBonline, bebin shayad in besorate raid bashe, yani to ke 2ta hard dari, raid bashe, yani harchi to hard 1 berizi to do ham rikhte mishe
<anoNxeRo> JBonline, in raid hast
<anoNxeRo> malome mount nemishe
<anoNxeRo> redundant array of inexpensive disks
<anoNxeRo> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAID‎
<JBonline> هیچ راهی نیست که raid نباشه؟ یعنی از هارد دیسک جدا استفاده کنم؟
<anoNxeRo> JBonline, chera hast
<anoNxeRo> hamed_r, ba on sherkate sohbat kon bego mikham nabashe
<hamed_r> anoNxeRo, what?
<anoNxeRo> hamed_r, sorry wrong tab!:D
<anoNxeRo> JBonline, ba on sherkate sohbat kon bego mikham nabashe
<JBonline> anoNxeRo, دستی نمیشه کاری کرد؟
<anoNxeRo> JBonline, nemidonam, vali baed bedonam
<JBonline> anoNxeRo, ممنون
<anoNxeRo> JBonline, ba khode support sohbat kon
<prp-e> سلام بر همگی :)
<mohse> salam
<mohse> kasi hast
<mohse> ?
<mohse> i need your help
<mohse> nobody is there ?
#ubuntu-ir 2013-08-28
<Ehsan_> سلام چطوری میتونم دسترسی یه پوشه با تمام فایلهایه توش و دایرکتوری ها و کلا هرچی که در اون زیر دایرکتوری و زیر دایرکتوری زیر دایرکتوری و... هست رو به 777 تغییر بدم؟
<Ehsan_> سلام چطوری میتونم دسترسی یه پوشه با تمام فایلهایه توش و دایرکتوری ها و کلا هرچی که در اون زیر دایرکتوری و زیر دایرکتوری زیر دایرکتوری و... هست رو به 777 تغییر بدم؟
<Ehsan_> سلام چطوری میتونم دسترسی یه پوشه با تمام فایلهایه توش و دایرکتوری ها و کلا هرچی که در اون زیر دایرکتوری و زیر دایرکتوری زیر دایرکتوری و... هست رو به 777 تغییر بدم؟
<apache> salam man lamp server nasb kardam kar nemikone lotfan komak
<Salar> یعنی چی کار نمیکنه؟ چیکار کردید؟ به لوکال هاست رفتید؟
<apache> are javb nemide fekr konam moshkel az my sql bashe
<apache> albate man inghadi mosalat nistam faght khastam sarrastar bashe!
<apache> salar khan chi shod!
<apache> ye meghdar tozih bedam !
<apache> baba khob komak konin !
<apache> badesh migan ubuntu nasb konin irania mese koh poshtet ro migiran
<apache> in payamha ro kasi mibine?
<MatinM> برو تو مرورگر بزن 127.0.0.1
<MatinM> همينه سالار ديگه ؟
<MatinM> ببين چى مياد
<apache> Unable to connect
<MatinM> lamp رو راه اندازى كردى ؟
<apache> این همون localhost
<apache> are
<MatinM> يعنى ديمن هاى آپاچى ماى اس كيو ال پى اچ پى و پى اچ ماى ادمين تو راه اندازى هستندشون ؟
<apache> are
<apache> sudo service apache2 restart
<apache> ba in dastoor apache ro ham restart kardam
<MatinM> صبر كن يه لحظه
<apache> ok
<apache> ye chizi ke hast man fekr konam to nasb mysql eshtebah kardam hala permission mikhad ya chiz dige khoob motevaje nemisham
<apache> age beshe ino uninsttallesh kard dobare nasb konam hale
<apache> ba purge say kardam nashod
<MatinM> چرا نشد ؟
<MatinM> خروجى رو بزار
<apache> khoroji chi ro
<MatinM> purge
<apache> ye lahze sabr kon
<apache>  sudo apt-get purge phpmyadminReading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:   dbconfig-common libmcrypt4 php5-mcrypt Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them. The following packages will be REMOVED:   phpmyadmin* 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 1 to remove and 8 not upgraded. After this operation, 15.5 MB di
<apache> sudo apt-get purge mysql-client Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Package mysql-client is not installed, so not removed The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:   dbconfig-common libmcrypt4 php5-mcrypt Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 8 not upgraded.
<MatinM> sudo apt-get autoremove phpmyadmin mysql-client
<apache> sudo apt-get autoremove phpmyadmin mysql-client Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Package phpmyadmin is not installed, so not removed Package mysql-client is not installed, so not removed The following packages will be REMOVED:   dbconfig-common libmcrypt4 php5-mcrypt 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 3 to remove and 8 not upgraded. After this operation, 2,253 kB disk space w
<apache> Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y (Reading database ... 312898 files and directories currently installed.) Removing dbconfig-common ... Removing php5-mcrypt ... Removing libmcrypt4 ... Processing triggers for man-db ... Processing triggers for libapache2-mod-php5 ... Action 'configtest' failed. The Apache error log may have more information. Your apache2 configuration is broken, so we're not restarting it for you. Processing triggers 
<MatinM> webmin رو نصب كن
<apache> ba apt-get
<MatinM> آره
<apache> bashe
<MatinM> http://doxfer.webmin.com/Webmin
<apache> webmin nadarim
<MatinM> اون صفحه رو ببين
<MatinM> http://doxfer.webmin.com/Webmin
<apache> khob
<MatinM> :|
<MatinM> http://www.webmin.com/download.html
<apache> koja beram
<MatinM> اين آدرسايى كه دادم ديگه :|
<apache> badesh chikar konam
<MatinM> واضحه بعدش اگه دقت كنى
<apache> mamnon motevaje shodam kheili az komaketoon mamnoonam
<s-faraday> سلام
<s-faraday> اوبونتو 13.4 دارم
<s-faraday> هارد اکسترنالمو نمیشناسه
<s-faraday> البته قبلا اینجوری نبود
<s-faraday> :-(
<s-faraday> چرا ؟
<prp-e> !stfu
<lubotu3> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<amin_> chetor mitonam lamp nasb konam?
<nixoeen> !ping
<lubotu3> pong!
#ubuntu-ir 2013-08-29
<Alocer> salam
<Ehsan_> سلام کسی هاست رایگان حدود 500 مگ میشناسه که محدودیت بازدید نداشته باشه؟
#ubuntu-ir 2013-08-30
<Sina471> Hi there
<Sina471> Hi
<Sina471> anyone can help me please
<rezad> ببخشید.چه جوری گلوساری به گلدن دیک اضافه میکنیم؟
<esak1> inja ki python kar karde ?
#ubuntu-ir 2013-08-31
<Viper> salam
<Viper> bacheha niaz be komak daram
<Guest60093> ba wubi mizanam ubuntu nasb beshe error mide
<Guest60093> kasi midoone moshkel az chie
<hirad_> salam be hame. man vaghti mikham az rooye laptop ba mint file befrestam roo goshi, vasate ersal ghat mishe. kasi midoone chera?
<prp-e> Hi Guys :)
<aa> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2013-09-01
<amin> تست
<jalal> سلام دوستان من موقع نصب اوبونتو 13.4 مشکلی دارم کسی میتونه کمکم کنه؟
<AR-H> safeith_, ping
<safeith_> AR-H: سلام
<AR-H> safeith_, سلام
<safeith_> AR-H: طبق معمول سوت و کورـه
<AR-H> safeith_, کجا؟ اینجا؟
<safeith_> AR-H: آره دیگه
<AR-H> safeith_, اولین بار میام اینطرفا غریبم
<safeith_> AR-H: آخری باری که این جا را پر جنب و جوش دیدم بر می گرده به سال ۸۸
<AR-H> safeith_ جدی؟؟
<safeith_> AR-H: هوم، من برای اولین بار توسط hassanhabibi به این کانال دعوت شدم
<safeith_> AR-H: این کانل یه کانال جانبی هم داشت که می رفتیم اون جا چرت و پرت می گفتیم و کسی حق نداشت ایجا چرت و پرت بگه
<safeith_> AR-H: اگر کسی هم اشتباهی یه چیزی می گفت فوراً بهش اختار می دادن
<safeith_> AR-H: خلاصه خیلی قانونی و باحال بود
<AR-H> safeith_ که اینطور
<AR-H> safeith_ من که پلاس کانال مشهدلاگم
<prp-e> الان دیگه اون موقع نیست :D
<safeith_> prp-e: دلم براش تنگ شده :-(
<prp-e> :)
<prp-e> الان من بین چندتا کانال گیر افتادم :|.
#ubuntu-ir 2014-08-25
<ali> salam
<Guest75279> salam
<Guest82018> سلام منمحمد هستم  یک مسافر،تقریبا 4 روزه با اوبونتو آشنا شدم کسی هست کمکم کنه
<Guest82018> ؟
<smss1995> salam
<smss1995> bale, hast
<Guest82018> مرسی
<smss1995> to IRC bayad meghdari saboor bashin
<Guest82018> من یکم از لحاظ روانی کمک میخوام
<Guest82018> چشم
<smss1995> yani chi!?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<smss1995> IRC behaviors ro bekhoonin
<Guest82018>  من کل کا رو زندگیم با محصولاته مایکروسافته و به برنامه های ویژال عادت دارم  واسه همین زیاد با محیط های کامندی ارتباط ندارم
<smss1995> http://www.wikihow.com/Behave-on-IRC
<Guest82018> میخوام مطمعن بشم که همه نیازهامو میتونم اینجا براورده کنم
<Azitrex> Guest82018, chand ta chiz haee ke to windows bahashun kar mikoni ro mituni nam babari ?
<Guest82018> scc 2012
<Guest82018> sccm2012
<Azitrex> mokhafaf nanevis ,gu
<Azitrex>  Guest82018
<Guest82018> متاسفانه بیشتر سازمان های دولتی از مایکروسافت استفاده میکنن
<Guest82018> از مجموعه system center 2012
<Azitrex> aziz ma moshkel sazman ha ro hal nemikonim say mikonam to zamaneh kamam komaket konam
<Guest82018> یه برنامه مدیریت کلاینته
<Azitrex> che clienti ?!
<Azitrex> didam !
<Azitrex> chera mikhay biai samteh ubuntu Guest82018  ??
<Guest82018> مید.نم دوست خوبم منم برای کار های شخصیم از اوبونتو استفاده میکنم ولی کلا از برنامه های مایکروسافت خسته شدم یعنی از کپی کردن خسته شدم
<Guest82018> من  تا جایی که بتونم از کرک استفاده نمیکنم
<Azitrex> manzoret copy gheireh ghanunie /!
<Guest82018> بله
<Azitrex> vaghti inghadr zendegit ba microsoft gereh khurdeh ke az System Center 2012  estefadeh mikoni ageh bekhay kolan move koni bayad platform haye karitam avaz koni
<Azitrex> 1 move kheili bozorg mikhay
<Guest82018> ولی باید چقدر میتونم با لینوکس خودمو تطبیق بدم
<Guest82018> اگه بدونم میتونم جایگزین واسش پیدا کنم حتما تغییرش میدم
<Azitrex> client cloudeh ?
<Guest82018> ولی واقعا یکم سردرگم شدم
<Azitrex> cloudeh khudeteh ya az jaye dgee cloud gerefti ?
<Guest82018> یعنی جایی که من هستم کلود نیست
<Azitrex> pas chi ?
<Guest82018> نه کلود نیست
<Guest82018> نه اینجا همه چیز داخل سازمانیه و هنوز به سمت کلود نرفتیه
<Azitrex> pas chera az System Center 2012  estefadeh mikoni ?!!
<Guest82018> به خاطر تعداد زیاد کلاینتها
<Azitrex> cloud hatman nabayad ke birun bashe ! cloudeh private va dakheli ham darim
<Azitrex> che client haee ?
<Azitrex> che servicee ?
<Guest82018> میدونم ولی چون پردازش خاصی نداریم فعلا به سمتش نرفیم
<Guest82018> اکثر سرویس های مایکروسافت و داریم
<Guest82018> ولی من میخوام به سمت لینوکس برم
<Guest82018> اگه بتونم با کامنداش کار کنم
<Azitrex> bebakhshid man zamanam ziad nis va kheili dus daram behetun komak konam ama hey bayad soalamo tekrar konam , pishnahad mikonam shoma windows ro remove nakon 1 linux ham nasb kon va search kon dar moredeh chiz haye moshbehee ke mituni ro linux dashteh bashi va yavash yavash bia samteh linux
<Guest82018> یه روش منطقی  واسه کار با کامندها میتونی  معرفی کنی؟
<Guest82018> مرسی دوست عزیز که وقتتو به من دادی
<Azitrex> mokhlesim , felan
<esak1> dostan kasi php kar karde
<Azitrex> esak1, chera channel aslie php nemiri? sari j midan
<esak1> #php ke namiadesh
<Azitrex> ##php
<esak1> espelesh ro doros gofti
<esak1> enam nist
<Azitrex> yani chi nis !!!
<Azitrex> benevis /join ##php baaadam enter !
<smss1995> Azitrex: "/j" khali ham mishe :))
<Azitrex> smss1995, /j chizie ke clientet ok kardeh syntaxeh irc /join hast
<smss1995> Azitrex: Uhum, are
<beuer> salam
<Ali> salam
<Ali> kasi hast?
<Guest75293> Salam Kasi hast?
#ubuntu-ir 2014-08-26
<mhabibi> سلام. کسی در مورد کلود چیزی میدونه؟ من هرچی در موردش میخونم چیز خاصی دستگیرم نمیشه. چرا استفاده از کلود؟
<DOT_amin> !irc
<lubotu3> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<DOT_amin> tell DOT_amin about irc
<DOT_amin> !tell DOT_amin about irc
<lubotu3> DOT_amin, please see my private message
<DOT_amin> kaSi hasT aYa IT khooNde bashe ( miKHoone )  ??
<DOT_amin> che kaaRsheNaasi che arSHad ...
#ubuntu-ir 2014-08-28
<zakaria9> سلام من تازه اومدم
<zakaria9> سوالات زیادی دارم
<Azitrex> khush umadi
<zakaria9> ممنونم
<zakaria9> میخوام اوبونتو نصب بکنم
<zakaria9> اول از همه سیستم خودم نیست
<zakaria9> مال اداره است
<zakaria9> آیا میشه بوت کردنش فقط دست خودم باشه
<zakaria9> و در حالت عادی ایکس پی بالا بیاد
<zakaria9> حالا درایو سی ویندوز است
<zakaria9> بعد درایو دی رو کاملا خالی کردم
<Azitrex> shoma mituni dar aneh vahed ham linux ham windows dashteh bashi va avalesh ke dareh boot mishe entekhab koni kodomo mikhay
<zakaria9> نمخوان کسی ببینه از چی بوت میشه
<Azitrex> yani chi nemikham ?
<Azitrex> chisho mikhay makhfi koni /
<zakaria9> صفحه بوت لینوکس
<zakaria9> الان نصب کنم میگن چند تا پارتیشن بسازم از همون درایو دی میشه چند پارتیشن برای لینوکس جدا کنم؟
<Azitrex> monitoreto khamoon kon un lahzeh :D
<Azitrex> khamoosh *
<zakaria9> سیستمم 2 گیگ رم دارد
<zakaria9> :(
<Azitrex> oh ageh balad nisti aval khub yad begir baad 1 backup az koleh hdd begir baad beshin nasb kon
<Azitrex> momkeneh datat bepareh ageh 1 jaee ro eshtebah koni
<zakaria9> الان میرم
<zakaria9> خونه تلفن و خط اینترنت ندارم و الا خونه راحت ترم  تا اداره
<zakaria9> الان میرم نصب اما  میتونم شمارمو بزارم کسی کمک کنه بتونم بهشزنگ بزنم؟
<zakaria9> کسی میتونه کمک کنه ؟ تا شمارمو بزارم آیا اینجا شماره گذاشتن قانونی هست ؟
<zakaria9> کسی میتونه کمک کنه ؟ تا شمارمو بزارم آیا اینجا شماره گذاشتن قانونی هست ؟
#ubuntu-ir 2014-08-29
<ali008967> salam
<s_faraday> hiii
<s_faraday> kasi has?
<anoNxeRo> s_faraday, hi
<s_faraday> anoNxeRo: salam
<s_faraday> ی سوال تو فروم پرسیدم
<s_faraday> خیلی وقته ولی کسی جواب نداده
<anoNxeRo> khob?
<s_faraday> چیز خاصی ام نیس ولی خیلی اذیت میکنه
<s_faraday> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,96467.msg789942.html#msg789942
<anoNxeRo> s_faraday, repo ro update kardi?
<s_faraday> anoNxeRo: kodum repo?
<anoNxeRo> s_faraday, zadi sudo apt-get update ?
<anoNxeRo> s_faraday, bad bezan sudo apt-get upgrade
<s_faraday> anoNxeRo: update ok e
<s_faraday> vali upgrade
<s_faraday> ya har dastoori k install dashte bashe kar nemikone
<s_faraday> anoNxeRo: hamun error ro mide
<anoNxeRo> s_faraday, ba aptitude update kon bebin chi mide
<s_faraday> anoNxeRo: how
<anoNxeRo> s_faraday, aptitude upgrade
<smss1995> s_faraday: salam
<s_faraday> anoNxeRo: aptitude nasb ni
<s_faraday> mikham nasb konam ham nemitunam :V
<s_faraday> smss1995: salam
<smss1995> s_faraday: # apt-get -f install
<s_faraday> smss1995: masoodi?
<smss1995> Please use paste.ubuntu.com in order to paste your terminal output
<smss1995> s_faraday: na
<anoNxeRo> s_faraday, age in javab nadad, purge kon bad dobare nasb kon
<s_faraday> smss1995: doesn't work
<smss1995> s_faraday: # dpkg --configure -a
<s_faraday> smss1995: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8180354/
<smss1995> s_faraday: Just "sudo apt-get -f install", NOT "sudo apt-get -f install aptitude"
<s_faraday> anoNxeRo: purge konam k aptitude nasb konam?
<smss1995> s_faraday: anoNxeRo: age hal nashod mano seda konin
<smss1995> anoNxeRo: 2 nafari nemishe :D
<smss1995> 2 ta ashpaz -> ya shoor ya bi namak :))
<s_faraday> smss1995: aghe sudo apt-get -f install chi kho
<s_faraday> haminjoori khali khali?
<smss1995> are
<s_faraday> smss1995: sAfter this operation, 7,101 kB disk space will be freed.
<s_faraday> chio mikhad paak kone in?
<anoNxeRo> s_faraday, mige kho
<smss1995> nemidoonam, fekr konam are
<anoNxeRo> s_faraday, ehtemalan ye package broken dari hamono pak mikone
<s_faraday> anoNxeRo: are!
<s_faraday> kerio bood pir karde bood mano
<anoNxeRo> s_faraday, akab upgrade kon systemeto
<s_faraday> anoNxeRo: daram mikonam
<s_faraday> :P
<s_faraday> anoNxeRo smss1995 tnx
<esak> salam ye soal php daram az bache ha kasi mitone komak kone
<prp-e> esak, na hame inja alaf mikeshan.
<esak> prp-e en code en link ro beben http://www.w3schools.com/php/showphp.asp?filename=demo_form_validation_complete
<prp-e> esak, man php nemidunam, sharmande.
<prp-e> aga zabanet khube, boro too IRC khode php.
<esak> :-(
<prp-e> ine : ##php
<esak> kasi unja nist khoob
<esak> un ke khareji hast iranish #iranphp hast ke kasi nist unja
<MR-AMIR> salam
<MR-AMIR> dostan age kasi hast ye pm bede ke shadidan be komaketon niyaz daram.
<esak> MR-AMIR manam dad zadam kasi javab namide
<esak> moshkelet chiea
<MR-AMIR> aqa man ubuntu nasb kardam
<MR-AMIR> kenare win8
<MR-AMIR> alan na ubuntu bala miyad na win8....
<esak> grub boot mishe?
<MR-AMIR> yani safhe vorod miyad ke test memory o azin chiza dare ama har kodomo mizanam error mide
<MR-AMIR> zaheran grub win8 ro ham ke tashkhis nemide
<MR-AMIR> alanam ba live hastam
<MR-AMIR> nemidonam wala, man taze karam
<esak> man 7 o mint ro kenar ham daram moshkli nadashte
<esak> khob che errori mide?
<MR-AMIR> yeja mige chanta majul load nemishan
<esak> neydonam
<MR-AMIR> alan mitonam beja grub az win loader estefade konam
<MR-AMIR> kasi nist be mane falak zade komak koneeeeeeeee .. D
#ubuntu-ir 2014-08-30
<ReZA> alo
<smss1995> ReZA, alo
<smss1995> salam ReZA
<Azitrex> #IranOnRails
<smss1995> Azitrex, IRC baraye pasokhgooye hast dige!
<ReZA> 123
<ReZA> سشمشپ
<ReZA> salam
<ReZA> oze mikham WiFi man kar nemikone
<ReZA> ba chand ravesh ke khundam test kardam bazam hamuntorie
<ReZA> ubuntu ham kolan update kardam
<ReZA> Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<Azitrex> smss1995, injaro ham support kon :D
<ReZA> age betunid javab ro baram email konid kheyli mamnun misham
<ReZA> Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01) 	Subsystem: AzureWave Device 2c97 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17 	Memory at f7900000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K] 	Expansion ROM at f7980000 [disabled] [size=64K] 	Capabilities: <access denied> 	Kernel driver in use: ath9k
<ReZA> reza.ahmadi5552@gmail.com
<smss1995> dige bayad javab ro mail konim! :D
<smss1995> Azitrex, mail kardam barash!
<ReZa> salam,,, aqaye salehi kie inja?!
<ReZa> 123
<smss1995> bye all
<Hossein_> salam
<Hossein_> kasi hast ke betone mano rahnamai kone
<Hossein_> ?
<anoNxeRo> Hossein_, dar che moredi?
#ubuntu-ir 2014-08-31
<mmy> salam
<mmy> man ye moshkeli daram
<mmy> dashtam
<mmy> salam
<smss1995> join #Azitrex
#ubuntu-ir 2015-08-24
<malek167> :-D
<ss_> salam
<ss_> kasi hast
<ss_> mishe yeki soal mano javab bede
<ss_> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,122596.0.html
<ss_> ';ls
<ss_> ";ls
<ss_> '";ls
<n0x90> salam be hame
<n0x90> salam
<n0x90> yak soal dashtam
<n0x90> service postgresql, ssh ro ba chkconfig off kardam, pc ro reboot mikonam vali service ha start hastan
<mohamad> cccccccc
<mohamad> سلام
<mohamad> یه مشکل  در ساخت بوت تلگرام مخصوص گروه برخوردم
<mohamad> بیاید تلگرام
<mohamad> @telephoto
<mohamad> telegram.me/telephoto
#ubuntu-ir 2015-08-25
<faraz> سلام
<faraz> کسی هست کمک کنه؟
 * faraz slaps ubuntulog around a bit with a large fishbot
#ubuntu-ir 2015-08-26
<nn> salam
<nn> man mikham lamp ro rooye ubuntu nasb konam vali nemishe
<nn> mige lamp dar makhazene
<nn> ubuntu nist
 * nn slaps ashkan around a bit with a large fishbot
<nn> kasi mitune komak kone
#ubuntu-ir 2015-08-27
<salman_> salam b hame
<sadrolla> سلام
<sadrolla> یاد اون قدیما به خیر که کانال پر بود
#ubuntu-ir 2015-08-28
<me522> salam. man 1 hafte ghabl kvm ro vmm tu ubuntu 14.04.3LTS nasb kardam va rush win8.1-32bit pyade kardam. ta emruz be khoobi o khoshi dasht kar mikard. az 2 saat ghabl ta hala kollan hich "VM"i ro neshoon nemide. tu web ham jostojoo kardam vali natijei nagerftam.
<me522> error i ke mide : "No active Connection to install on" hast vase ijade ye VM jadid
<MasterPiece> me522, salam
<MasterPiece> ye bar double click kon rooye connection et, dobare bayad baz beshe ;)
<me522> mamnoon, amma kollan connection ham hazf shodan
<MasterPiece> khob new connection bezan, localhost ro add kon ;)
<me522> ina linke moshkelam hastan : "http://s1.freeupload.ir/i/00079/irv2ydm6tjav.png" "http://s1.freeupload.ir/i/00079/8bf6iugictcc.png"
<me522> un 2 ta mesle inke kar nemikonan sharmandeh, mojadad inja up kardam: "http://www.freeuploadsite.com/do.php?img=78028" "http://www.freeuploadsite.com/do.php?img=78029"
<MasterPiece> me522, hehe :D khob man ke goftam ke ;) boro rooye oonjayee ke neveshte:
<MasterPiece> "Virtual Machine Manager"
<MasterPiece> ba'd ye seri menu mian, begard va " add connection" ro peyda kon
<MasterPiece> ba'd "localhost" ro bezan ke add beshe ;)
<me522> kheili mamnoon, local ro dirooz ghab az signout be remoot taghir dadeh boodam !!!! yadam nabood
<me522> ye soal dige ham daram, in FlareGet ro chetor mishe Pro kard?
<MasterPiece> me522, chi chio?!
<MasterPiece> !pidgin | me522
<lubotu3> me522: The Instant Messenger client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<me522> www.flareget.com asasan ke nemishe ba PayPal o ... kharid
<me522> ye joorai jaygozine IDM tu Linuxe. barkhalafe Aria2 vo ... ham GUI dare
<MasterPiece> har chand ke in hich rabti be #ubuntu-ir nadare, vali khob, akhe chera inayee ke windows ro support mikonan ro doost dari? :D
<MasterPiece> me522, ino didi? http://ugetdm.com/
<MasterPiece> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:plushuang-tw/uget-stable
<MasterPiece> sudo apt-get update
<MasterPiece> sudo apt-get install uget
<me522> uGet ro ghablan say be estefade kardam kw kamelan namovaffeg boudam, integration toosh aslan javab nemidad
<MasterPiece> aya ba ppa nasb kardi?
<me522> oon moghe albate ubuntu 10.04 dashtam. aria2 ru terminal kar mikard vali ba uget na
<MasterPiece> be nazaram dobare emtehanesh kon ;)
<me522> alaan daram ru terminal migiramesh
<me522> nasb shod.
<me522> alaan mishe vase integratesh rahnamaim konin
<me522> be in 2 ta sorate download tavajoh konin : "http://www.freeuploadsite.com/do.php?img=78031" "http://www.freeuploadsite.com/do.php?img=78032"
<MasterPiece> me522, Multi-Connection* (aka Multi-Segment): up to 20 simultaneous connections PER download - uGet's Multi-Connection feature also utilizes adaptive segment management which means that when one segment drops out then the other connections pick up the slack to ensure optimal download speeds at all times. This also applies to segments that become drastically slow due to server limitations.
<MasterPiece> Ref : http://ugetdm.com/features
<MasterPiece> me522, ye khorde bayad bahash var beri, multi connection ham mitoone dl kone
<me522> vali har 2 ta download e 1 file hastan az ye website addressesh http://www.aparat.com/v/40KOs
<MasterPiece> me522, bia priv8
#ubuntu-ir 2015-08-29
<armin_> Hi
<arashmahtab> join
<mimteam> salam, man virtualbox ro tu 14.04 nasb kardam, amma error "Kernel Driver not installed" ro mide, DKMS ro mojadadan "sudo apt-get --reinstall install dkms" kardam amma hanooz ham moshkel baghist. aksesh "http://www.myup.ir/images/72608576866823788691.png", to forum ubuntu ham gashtam chizi nabood. kasi mitooneh rahnamai kone lotfan?
<mimteam> http://www.myup.ir/images/26481921709776427082.png
#ubuntu-ir 2015-08-30
<sadrolla> سلام، کسی از دوستان آشنا به دبیان هست؟
<Alireza_> hello
 * Alireza_ slaps lubotu3 around a bit with a large fishbot
<CSI> Hi! Anyone there/tags/nerds?!
#ubuntu-ir 2016-09-02
<Saeb> فاروق هستی
#ubuntu-ir 2017-08-30
<ashkan__> salam
<geeksesi> slm ashkan__
<ashkan__> geeksesi: bebakhshid man netam unstable e
<geeksesi> :)
<ashkan__> kheili khosham oomad azinke  www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html  ro be farsi tarjome kardin
<ashkan__> geeksesi: shomaa fa'aaliataaye opensource am too iran mikonin ?
<geeksesi> ashkan__, ma ke avale rahim :D vali dostan faalan :)
<ashkan__> ghashange! man chansaali has ke kollan az redhat estefaade mikonam ubuntu be nazaram yekam binazm miooomad vali alaan kam kam daram be in natije miresam ubuntu/debian gozine behtarie
<geeksesi> :) manam baray raht tar boodan kar ba ubuntu bahash kar mikonam :D | arch & redhat & ... aziaat hayi baram dashtan ke dar ubuntu nadaram :D
#ubuntu-ir 2017-09-02
<meta> salam
<Guest17855> mikham ghabeliate highlight kardan code ha ro be vim bedam
<Guest17855> daghighan moshkele man ine ke file vimrc ro nemitonam edit konam
<Guest17855> k syntax ro az cm dar biaram
<Guest17855> kasi mitone rahnamee kone !?
<geeksesi> Guest17855, salam
<geeksesi> Guest17855, chera nemitni file ~/.vimrc ro edite koni ?
<geeksesi> kafei in dastoor ro bezani :
<geeksesi> vim ~/.vimrc
<geeksesi> baad ezafe kardan code :wq ro bezani :)
<yasinam> سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2017-09-03
<AliD1> saaaaaaalaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam
<AliD1> Vase compile mp3lame baraye android dar ubuntu moshkel daram.
#ubuntu-ir 2018-08-27
<hossein> سلام کسی آنلاین هست ؟
#ubuntu-ir 2018-08-29
<MAANI> HI GUYS
#ubuntu-ir 2018-09-02
<Senmorta13> سلام!
<Senmorta13> آیا کسی هست مرا یاری دهد؟
#ubuntu-ir 2019-08-31
<mm3> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2020-08-27
<MMNSH> hello
#ubuntu-ir 2020-08-28
<gigi64> 8)
